# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Օգտակար է առողջության համար

## Second Chance

Այստեղ կգրենք այն ամենը ինչը գիտենք, որ օգտակար է  մեր առողջությանը : Խոսքը հատկապես  սննդի մասին է:  Ցանկալի է, որ տեղադրված  խորհուրդները  լինեն հիմնավորված :


Առաջինը սկեմ ես:
Շատ օգտակար է առավոտյան խմել հետևյալ ըմպելիքը,  որը համարվում է երիտասարդության էլիքսիր :Wink: : Այն հարկավոր է խմել սոված վիճակում:
1* թեյի գդալ մեղր + 1 թեյի գդալ կիտրոնի հյութ + 1 ճաշի գդալ բուսական յուղ*

----------

bari hoki (21.01.2010), Katka (09.11.2009), Nadine (03.11.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (03.11.2009), Surveyr (04.11.2009), Էդուարդ_man (19.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (03.11.2009), Կաթիլ (03.11.2009), Մանուլ (05.11.2009), Ուլուանա (03.11.2009), Սլիմ (03.11.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Ահա մի շատ կարևոր բանջարեղեն մեր առողջության համար


*Գազար* 




_Բաղադրությունը: Ջուր 87%, ածխաջրեր 8,5-9% , ճարպեր 0,2%,  աղեր՝ 1-1,2% , բջջանյութ՝1,3-1,5%,  0,64մգ երկաթ , վիտամիններ՝ A 6,3մգ  , 5մգ C, 0,1-0,7 մգ B նաև D,E, H, K, ամինաձձւընէ«շ կա«ւտինշ ֆւսֆւ« կալիում մանգան .  և այլ տարրեր :_

Հիպոկրատը գազարը հանձնարարել է երկարատև խռպոտության, հազի, թոքախտի , թութքի դեպքում: 
Վան Հելմոնտը  գազարի հյությն ուն սերմերն օգտագործել է երիկամներից քարերի, ավազի արտաքսման, Դելա Կրոան՝ արյունոտ լուծի և ճիճուների դեպքում  /օրական 2 ճաշի գդալ/:
Պիզանին գտնում է որ գազարը շատացնում է կրծքի կաթը , սերմնահեղուկը:

Ուոքերի տվյալներով՝ հղիության հատկապես վերջին ամիսներին մեծ քանակությամբ գազարի օգտագործումը խիստ նվազեցնում է ապագա երեխայի մոտ արյան վարակի ի հայտ գալու հավանականությունը, իսկ մեծ քանակներով գազարի հյութ օգտագործելու դեպքում / 100-500գ/ բուժվում են օրգանիզմում եղած խոցերը և քաղցկեղի գոյացումները, սրվում է տեսողությունը, հզորանում նյարդային համակարգը բուժվում անպտղությունը:

----------

Farfalla (03.11.2009), Nadine (03.11.2009), Արամ (03.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (04.11.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

*ԿԱՂԱՄԲ*


_Բաղադրությունը։ Ջուր՝ 92-93%, ազոտային նյութեր` 1-1,2%, ճարպեր` 0,1-0,15%, շաքարներ` 1,8-2,1%, էքստրակտային նյութեր` 2,4-2,6%, բջջաթաղանթ՝ 0,04-0,06%, մոխրացող մնացորդ` 0,5-0,6%, 0,03 մգ A, 0,16-0,26 մգ B1, C 25-61 մգ, P, K, B6 եւ U վիտամիններ, ֆերմենտներ, 118 մգ կալիում, 13 մգ մագնեզիում, 12 մգ ֆոսֆոր, 1 մգ երկաթ, պղինձ, ցինկ:_

*Կիրառությունը։* Վաղ հնադարից կաղամբն օգտագործվել է բուժական նպատակներով: Հյութն օժտված է ճարպերը ճեղքելու եւ մարսողությունը բարելավելու հատկությամբ: Հռոմեական գրող Կատոնը նշում է, որ կաղամբը հռոմեացիների համար ծառայել է ոչ միայն որպես սնունդ, այլեւ դեղամիջոց` բոլոր հիվանդությունների դեմ: Այդպիսով հռոմեացիները շուրջ 600 տարի առանց դեղերի էին ապրում: Համարում են, որ կաղամբն ընդունակ է վերացնել անքնությունը, գլխացավերը: Սննդաբաժնում մեծ քանակությամբ կաղամբ օգտագործած երեխաներն աճում են արագ, նորմալ, առանց հիվանդությունների:

Դիոսկորիդը նշում է, որ հում կաղամբը վերացնում է պնդությունը եւ կարգավորում աղիների աշխատանքը, իսկ եփածն առաջացնում է պնդություն:

Վերածննդի դարաշրջանում համարել են, որ հում կաղամբը վերացնում է ընդհանուր նյութափոխանակությունը: Բարտոլինին պնդում է, որ եթե թույլ աճող, վատառողջ երեխային սնեն կաղամբով եւ լողացնեն ջրի հետ խառնած մեզով, նա շատ արագ կառողջանա:

Ռուսական Ժողովրդական բժշկությունը նշում է, որ տրորված կաղամբը ձվի սպիտակուցի հետ խառնելուց հետո դրվում է ամեն տեսակի այրվածքների, խոցերի վրա, իսկ կաղամբի արմատի մոխիրը սննդի մեջ օգտագործելու դեպքում հալեցնում է քարերը:

Թթու դրած կաղամբի հյութն օգնում է ընկնավորության դեմ, թարմ հյութը` գորտնուկների, խռպոտության դեմ է: Սերմերը ճիճվասպան են:

Գիտական բժշկությունը կաղամբի հյութը կիրառում է որպես ստամոքսի ու աղիների բուժամիջոց: Թարմ հյութը նպաստում է խոցերի արագ փակմանը, բարելավում նյութափոխանակությունը, բարձրացնում ստամոքսահյութի թթվայնությունը, իսկ ողողումների ձեւով օգնում է կոկորդի բորբոքման դեպքում:

Կաղամբը նպաստում է նաեւ աթերոսկլերոզի բուժմանը: Հում ծեծված տերեւները ցավոտ տեղերին դնելուց հանգստացնում են ցավերը:

Բնաբույժ Ուոքերն իր հերթին նշում է, որ եթե կաղամբի թարմ հյութի ընդունումից հետո առաջանում են գազեր, ուրեմն աղիները բուժման կարիք ունեն` պետք է ամեն առավոտ սոված վիճակում խմել 0,5-1 բաժակ հյութ եւ 1-2 ժամ հետո հոգնայով աղիների լվացում կատարել: Նա նշում է, որ 50 կիլոգրամ եփված կաղամբն իր սննդային արժեքներով չի կարող համեմատվել 300 գրամ թարմ հյութի հետ: Նա թարմ հյութն օգտագործել է նաեւ ուռուցքների բուժման համար:

Ըստ Ամիրդովլաթ Ամասիացու, կաղամբը սրում է տեսողությունը, օգնում գլխի ցնցումների բուժմանը: Տերեւները քացախի հետ նպաստում են ատամնացավի վերացմանը:

----------

Nadine (03.11.2009), Surveyr (04.11.2009), Yeghoyan (07.11.2009), Արամ (03.11.2009), Դեկադա (03.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (04.11.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Կառաջարկեմ ծանոթանալ Հայաստանի Դեղաբույսերի և նրանց նշանակության հետ
http://www.akumb.am/attachment.php?a...8&d=1256111279

----------

Nadine (03.11.2009), Second Chance (03.11.2009), Surveyr (04.11.2009), Yeghoyan (07.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (03.11.2009), Կաթիլ (09.11.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> 1* թեյի գդալ մեղր + 1 թեյի գդալ կիտրոնի հյութ + 1 ճաշի գդալ բուսական յուղ*


Մոռացա նշել,  որ բուսական յուղը ցանկալի է ձիթապտղի լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Nadine

*Դաղձը* շատ մեծ թերապևտիկ նշանակություն ունի իր հանգստացնող, ցավազրկող, անոթալայնիչ, հակաբորբոքային հատկությունների շնորհիվ: Այն բարերար ազդեցություն է ունենում մարսողական համակարգի վրա. բարձրացնում է ախորժակը, լիկվիդացնում սրտխառնոցը, այրոցը, նվազեցնում ստամոքսում գազերի առաջացումը, օգնում է լուծի ժամանակ: Ունի նաև լեղին օրգանիզմից արտամղող հատկություն, որի համար կիրառվում է լյարդի մաքրման և լեղապարկից քարերի դուրս բերման պրակտիկայում:
Դաղձը հաջողությամբ գործածվում է բարձր ջերմության, տենդի և մրսածության հետևանքով առաջ եկող հիվանդությունների (անգինա, ֆարինգիտ և այլն) ժամանակ`որպես հովացնող, քրտնաբեր միջոց: Այն օգնում է նաև միզասեռական և շնչառական օրգանների բորբոքային հիվանդությունների ժամանակ:
Սրտի և արյունատար համակարգի վրա դաղձը խթանող ազդեցություն է ունենում, հանգստացնում է սրտխփոցները, գլխացավը, նպաստում է անոթային ճնշման իջեցմանը: Հիանալի արդյունք է խոստանում միգրեյնի դեմ պայքարում:
Նյարդային համակարգի վրա դաղձը կոմպլեքս ազդեցություն է ունենում. հանգստացնում է, նպաստում ուղեղի աշխատանքի բարելավմանը, օգնում ազատվել անքնությունից:
Այս հիանալի բույսը լայնորեն կիրառվում է ատամնաբուժական պրակտիկայում: Դաղձի թուրմը գործածում են բերանի խոռոչը ողողելու համար` որպես շնչառությունը թարմացնող, բակտերիաները վերացնող, բորբոքային պրոցեսները բուժող միջոց: 
*Դաղձն օգնում է նիհարել.* եթե ուզում եք ազատվել ավելորդ կիլոգրամներից, ուրեմն պետք է ձեռքի տակ միշտ դաղձ ունենաք: 2 ժամը մեկ թարմ դաղձի բույրը ներշնչեք, և այն ձեզ կօգնի գործածել 23% ավելի քիչ կալորիաներ, քան սովորաբար: Թարմ դաղձի փոխարեն կարելի է օգտագործել նաև դաղձի յուղ:
*Դաղձն օգտակար է դեմքի մաշկի համար.* 1 ճաշի գդալ չորացրած դաղձը կամ 3 ճաշի գդալ թարմ դաղձը թրմել 250մլ եռացրած ջրով առնվազն 30 րոպե: Թուրմից սառցե խորանարդիկներ պատրաստել և դրանք օգտագործել դեմքը մաքրելու համար: Դաղձը օգնում է մաշկի գրգռվածության և քորի դեպքում,, ինչպես նաև առողջ և թարմ տեսք է հաղորդում դեմքի մաշկին:
*Նյարդային գերլարվածության.* 2 թեյի գդալ դաղձի վրա լցնել 1/2 լիտր ջուր և եռացնել: Խմել որպես թեյ: Նշանակալիորեն նպաստում է վիճակի թեթևացմանը:
*Թունավորումների դեպքում.* քանի որ դաղձն օժտված է նաև հակատոքսիկ հատկությամբ, այն լայնորեն կիրառվում է նաև տարբեր տեսակի թունավորումների դեպքում: Այս պարագայում ավելի մեծ խտությամբ թուրմ է հարկավոր պատրաստել. 2 ճաշի գդալ դաղձը 1 բաժակ եռացրած ջրով թրմել 2 ժամ: Գործածել օրական 2-3 անգամ` ուտելու ընթացքում:

----------

Katka (09.11.2009), Second Chance (04.11.2009), Surveyr (04.11.2009), Yeghoyan (07.11.2009), Մանուլ (05.11.2009), Ուլուանա (07.11.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

մեղր ու ընկույզ, շատ օգտակար տեսողության, ու հիշողության, համար, ուտել մեկ չայի գդալ, ամեն առավոտ սոված փորին։

կանաչ լոբիօն խաշում եք, ու ջուրը խմում, շատ օգտակար տեսողության համար։

առնց սիռոպի ծիրանի չիր , օգտակարա սրտի համար, հիմնականում ուտել գարնանը

----------

Nadine (05.11.2009), Surveyr (11.11.2009)

----------


## Okamigo

Կակտուսի հյութը ամեն օր մի ճաշի գդալ,ցանկալի է առավոտյան,շատ օգտակար է տեսողության համար,նախապես ասեմ,որ այդքան էլ համով չէ այդ հյութը

----------

Nadine (05.11.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

*Մաղադանոսը*(ինչպես և համեմը) օգտակար է ցողունով, տերևներով ու արմատով: Այս կանաչին հարստացնում է սնունդը հանքային աղերով, կալցիումով ու ֆոսֆորով, ինչպես նաև  C,A,E վիտամիններով: Բայց ժողովրդական բժշկության մեջ հիմնականում օգտագործվում է մաղադանոսի արմատը և կիրառվում է շաքարախտի դեմ: Այն նաև հիանալի միջոց է երիկամների հիվանդությունների դեպքում:Հյութը չեզոքացնում է գազերը աղիքներում, օգնում երիկամներում քարերի առկայության դեպքում, ապահովում երիկամային ու վահանաձև գեղձերի նորմալ աշխատանքը:
*Բաղադրատոմսը:*Մաղադանոսի արմատների վրա եռացրած ջուր լցնել, թրմել մի քանի ժամ, խմել սոված ժամանակ՝ լյարդի, երիկամների և աղիքների մաքրման համար:

----------

Nadine (05.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

*Խաղող*ի առողջարար հատկությունների մասին հայտնի է եղել դեռևս շատ վաղուց: Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի ջրհեղեղից հետո Արարատ լեռան ստորոտին աճեցված առաջին բույսը եղել է հենց խաղողը: Իսկ Հին հույներն ու հռոմեացիները դեռևս մեր թվարկությունից առաջ կիրառում էին խաղողաբուժությունը՝ որպես ուժերի վերականգնման եվ օրգանիզմում նյութափոխանակության կարգավորման միջոց: Այն նաև լավ միջոց էր համարվում անգինայի, բերանի խոռոչի խոցի և այլ հիվանդությունների բուժման համար: Իսկ խաղողի հյութը միշտ համարվել է թուլացնող, ընդհանուր ամրապնդող, խորխաբեր և միզամուղ միջոց: Մասնավորապես, չհասունացած խաղողի հյութը շատ լավ միջոց է մարմնի ջերմաստիճանի իջեցման, ինչպես նաև՝ կոկորդի ողողումներ անելու համար:
Այս յուրօրինակ հատապտուղը պարունակում է մեծ քանակությամբ միկրոէլեմենտներ և հանքային աղեր (ցինկ, կալցի, երկաթ, պղինձ և այլն): Շնորհիվ կալիումի մեծ պարունակության՝ խաղողը հատկապես օգտակար է համարվում սրտային հիվանդների համար: Այն կարգավորում է սրտի բաբախումների ռիթմը, կանխում է շնչահեղձությունը, իջեցնում է բարձրացած արյան ճնշումը: Խաղողը խորհուրդ է տրվում սակավարյունությամբ տառապող մարդկանց, քանի որ նպաստում է էրիտրոցիտների քանակի աճին, հեմոգլոբինի բարձրացմանը և այլն:
Խաղողի չորացրած տերևներն օգտագործվում են բուժական նպատակներով: 1 ճաշի գդալ խաղողի չորացրած եվ մանրացրած տերևները լցրեք 1 բաժակ եռացրած ջրի մեջ և թողեք մոտ 20 րոպե: Ստացված լուծույթը օրական 2-3 անգամ 1/2 բաժակի չափով խմելը շատ օգտակար միջոց է անգինայի, ֆարինգիտի, լարինգիտի ժամանակ:
Այնուամենայնիվ, խաղողի հիմնական հարստությունը նրանում պարունակվող գլյուկոզան և ֆրուկտոզան են: Խաղողի հատիկների մեջ պարունակվող շաքարը էապես չի փոփոխվում մարսողության ժամանակ և անմիջապես ներծծվում է արյան մեջ, ինչը բարերար ազդեցություն է ունենում մկանային տոնուսի վրա՝ ուժեղացնելով սրտամկանի կծկումներն ու արագացնելով օրգանիզմի նյութափոխանակությունը, ինչպես նաև՝ լայնացնելով արյունատար անոթները:
1 բաժակ խաղողահյութում պարունակվող B վիտամինի պաշարը բավարար է ողջ օրվա նորման լրացնելու համար, ինչն էլ ձեզ կօգնի ոչ միայն խուսափել դեպրեսիաներից ու բազմաթիվ ստրեսներից, այլև թույլ կտա իսպառ մոռանալ ատելի թարախաբշտիկների ու թեփի մասին, ձեր մազերին կհաղորդի առողջ փայլ, իսկ եղունգներին՝ ամրություն:
Չնայած խաղողի կալորիականությանը (100 գր-ում պարունակվում է 65-85 կկալ)՝ այն հանդիսանում է բազմաթիվ դիետաների հիմնական բաղադրիչը, քանի որ օրգանիզմից արտամղում է վնասակար արգասիքները և օգնում է ազատվել ավելորդ կիլոգրամներից:

Հիշեք, որ խաղողի համար վատ դաշնակիցներ են կաթնամթերքները, ճարպերով և աղով հարուստ սնունդը, չորացրած մրգերն ու բանջարեղենը, ինչպես նաև՝ ոգելից խմիչքները և գազով ըմպելիքները: Դրանց համադրությունը ստամոքսում կարող է իսկական հեղափոխություն առաջացնել:
Բացի այդ, խաղողի մեջ պարունակվող շաքարն ու թթուները, ընկնելով կարիեսով վարակված ատամների վրա, առաջ են բերում սուր ցավ եվ արագացնում են դրանց փչացման պրոցեսը: Այդ պատճառով ատամնաբույժները խորհուրդ են տալիս խաղող ուտելուց հետո անպայման ողողել բերանը:

Եվ չնայած բոլոր օգտակար հատկություններին՝ կան որոշ հիվանդություններ, որոնց դեպքում խորհուրդ է տրվում խուսափել խաղող շատ օգտագործելուց: Այդպիսիք են դիաբետը, ստամոքսի խոցը, քրոնիկ կոլիտները և այլն:

----------

A.r.p.i. (08.11.2009), cold skin (06.11.2009), Nadine (05.11.2009), Շինարար (05.11.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

*Եղինջ* (կոնկրետ դեղատոմսեր)
*
1. Եղինջի հյութի պատրաստումը*
1լ եռացրած ջուր, 1կգ եղինջ: 1կգ երիտասարդ եղինջը ցողունների և տերևների հետ միասին անցկացնել մսաղացով ավելացնել 0.5լ եռացրած ջուր, խառնել, քամել մառլայով, մնացորդը նորից աղալ, ավելացնել մնացած 0.5լ ջուրը, խառնել և նորից քամել: Երկու հյութերը միացնել իրար և խառնել ստացված հյութը օգտագործել տարբեր նյութեր պատրաստելու համար: Իսկ երկար պահելու համար լցնել 0.5լ-ոց բանկայի մեջ եռացնել 15ր և զակատ անել: Հյութը պարունակում է բազմաթիվ վիտամիններ:
*2. Եղինջի հյութ (բնական)*
Սոկասեղմիչով քամել թարմ եղինջը: Ուտելուց առաջ 1ական ճ.գ ընդունել օրը 3-4 անգամ միզաքարային և լեղաքարային հիվանդությունների ժամանակ, իսկ ներքին արյունահոսության դեպքում` 1ական թեյի գդալ 4-5 անգամ: Ավիտամինոզի ժամանակ ընդունել 1թ.գ. ջրի հետ օրը 3 անգամ:
*3. Եղինջի հյութը կաթով*
4ճ.գ եղինջի բնական հյութ, 1թեյի բաժակ մեղրը լուծել ջրի մեջ, ավելացնել եղինջի հյութը, կաթը խառնել և սառեցնել: Շատ համով վիտամինային հյութ է:
*4. Եղինջի թերևների թուրմ*
0.5լ եռացրած ջրում 2-3 թ.գ. տերևները թրմել 2 ժամ: Ընդունել օրը 4-6 անգամ 1ական ճ.գ. ուտելուց առաջ` հետևյալ հիվանդությունների դեպքում` լյարդի, երիկամների, թոքերի, ստամոքսի, աթերոսկլերոզի և սակավարյունության դեպքում:
*5. Եղինջի չոր տերևներից թուրմ*
1թ.գ լցնել 1բաժակ եռացրած ջրի մեջ թողնել 1 ժամ: Այս թուրմով թրջել գլուխը լվանալուց հետո և թեթև շփել, բայց չլվանալ: Այս պրոցեսը կատարել յուրաքանչյուր շաբաթ: Բւոժման կուրսը թևում է մի քանի ամիս:
*6. Օստեոխոնդրոզի, ռևմատիզմի և հոդացավերի ժամանակ*
Վերցնել կես լ. սառը ջուր, 200 գ եղինջի ընդձյուղը տերևներով, առաջին օրը դնել պատուհանի առաջ, հետո 6-8 օր մութ տեղ, որից հետո քամել սեղմիչով: Քսել ցավող մասերին
*7. Եղինջի տերևների եփուկ մազաթափության դեմ*
100գ. կտրտված և մանրացված տերևները 30 րոպե եռացնել 500մլ ջրի և քացախի խառնուրդում /500մլ ջուր, 500մլ քացախ/: Լվանալ քնելուց առաջ
*8. Եղինջի սերմերից եփուկ անքնության և հազի դեպքում*
Եղինջի սերմերից պատրաստել եփուկ: 200գ ջրին ավելացնել 25գ սերմ, եփել 10ր, թողնել մեկ ժամ որից հետո քամել, ավելացնել մեղր ըստ ճաշակի խմել քնելուց առաք անքանության և հազի ժամանակ
*9. Եղինջի կոճղարմատներից և արմատներից եփուկ*
Վերցնել 20գ արմատ և կոճղարմատ 200մլ մեղրի կամ շաքարի հյութ, եռացնել 15 րոպե, ընդունել 1ճ.գ, օրը 5-6 անգամ լեղաքարային մեիզաքարային հիվանդությունների, սակավարյունությոան, կոլիտի, գաստրիտի և հազի ժամանակ
*10. Վիտամինային սնունդ*
Եղինջի տերևներ, մասուրի պտուղներ, սև հաղարջի պտուղներ, գազարի արմատապտուղ: Բոլորը հավասար չափով վերցնել և խառնել: Խառնուրդից վերցնել 2ճ.գ. 2 բաժակ եռացրած ջրում թրմել 30 ր, քամել և ընդունել կես բաժակ օրը 4 անգամ, որպես բազմավիտամինային սնունդ
*11. Վիտամինային սնունդ*
Եղինջի տերևներ, մոշի տերևներ, խատուտիկի տերևներ  հավասար քանակով  վերցնել, խառնուրդից վերցնել 2ճ.գ և կես լիտր եռացրած ջրում թրմել, պահել ջեռոցում 2-3 ժամ: Խմել ամեն օր 2 շաբաթ անընդմեջ, որպես արյունը մաքրող և մաշկային հիվանդությունների դեպքում
*Խորհուրդ*
Հաղարջի, մոշի, ազնվամորու, խաղողի, գիլասի, կեռասի տերևները պարունակում են նույն օգտակար նյութերը ինչ որ պտուղները

----------

Yeghoyan (07.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (10.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը բարձրացնելու համար շատ օգտակար միջոց է դաղձի թուրմի, կիտրոնի հյութի եւ 1 թեյի գդալ մեղրի խառնուրդից պատրաստված ըմպելիքի ամենօրյա առավոտյան օգտագործումը: Բացի այդ, այն նաեւ կերկարացնի ձեր երիտասարդությունը, կազատի ենթաստամոքսային գեղձի ու լեղապարկի խնդիրներից:

Կարելի է օգտագործել կիտրոնայուղ. կիտրոնը 1-2 րոպե պահել եռջրի մեջ, ապա կեղեւի հետ միասին աղալ մսաղացով, ավելացնել 100գ սերուցքային կարագ, 1-2 ճաշի գդալ մեղր ու պահել սառնարանում ու քիչ-քիչ օգտագործել: 

Ըստ մասնագետների` սննդի մեջ կծու պղպեղի չափավոր օգտագործումը բարձրացնում է օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը: Հայտնի է նաեւ դրա` թոքերը կուտակված լորձից մաքրելու օժտվածությունը:

Տիբեթյան բժշկության մեջ հատուկ տեղ է հատկացված վարդագույն ռադիոլա կամ ոսկե արմատ բույսին: Ռադիոլան կարող է բարձրացնել օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը անբարենպաստ եղանակի ներգործության, սթրեսների, հիվանդությունների ժամանակ: Այս բույսի պատրաստուկները կարգավորում են նյարդային համակարգի գործունեությունը նեւրոզների, գերհոգնածության դեպքում: Իհարկե, պետք է հիշել, որ գերդոզավորումը կարող է հանգեցնել հակառակ արդյունքի` քնկոտության, աշխատունակության նվազման: Հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդներին խորհուրդ չի տրվում օգտագործել այն:

----------

cold skin (07.11.2009), Yeghoyan (07.11.2009), Դեկադա (07.11.2009), Ուլուանա (07.11.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

*Նուշը*-պարունակում է մագնեզիում, կալցիում, երկաթ և բնական հակաօքսիդանտ`վիտամին E:բոլոր վերոհիշյալ նյութերը կարևոր են սրտի համար:Նշի մեջ առկա չհագեցած ճարպերն օգնում  են նվազեցնել խոլեստերինի մակարդակը:
*Խնձորը*-հարուստ է պեկտինով և վիտամին C-ով:Պեկտինը նվազեցնում է խոլեստերինի  և գլյուկոզայի մակարդակը:Վիտամի C-ի շնորհիվ հակաօքսիդանտային հատկությունը պաշտպանում է օրգանիզմի բջիջները:Բացի այդ այն ամրացնում է անոթի պատը.նպաստում է երկաթի և ֆոլաթթվի ներծծմանը:

----------

Surveyr (11.11.2009), Yeghoyan (08.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (10.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

*Խնձորը* միաժամանակ և միրգ է, և դեղ: Այն օգտակար է և հիվանդների, և առողջների համար, սա մենք վաղուց գիտենք: Այնուամենայնիվ, խնձորի իրական օգտակարությունը գնահատել կարող են միայն նրանք, ում սեղանին այս միրգը հայտնվում է կանոնավոր կերպով:
Օրգանիզմի վրա խնձորի ազդեցությունը արտահայտվում է մի քանի ուղղություններով.
- այն նպաստում է արյան մեջ խոլեստերինի քանակի նվազմանը,
- կարգավորում է մարսողությունը,
- կրճատում է բազում հիվանդությունների, մասնավորապես՝ ինֆարկտի և այլ սրտանոթային հիվանդությունների, շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղի և այլ քաղցկեղային ուռուցքների, 2-րդ տիպի շաքարային դիաբետի, ասթմայի առաջացման հավանականությունը:
Խնձորն ու խնձորի հյութը կանխարգելում են անոթներում խոլեստերինի առաջացումը: Բանն այն է, որ խնձորի բաղադրության մեջ պարունակվող բջջաթելերի չլուծվող մոլեկուլները կպչում են խոլեստերինին և նպաստում օրգանիզմից նրա արտամղմանը՝ այդպիսով կրճատելով անոթների խցանման, սրտային նոպաների առաջացման հավանականությունը: Խնձորի մեջ կան նաև լուծվող բջջաթելեր, որոնք կոչվում են պեկտիններ: Ահա այս պեկտիններն էլ նպաստում են երիկամից խոլեստերինի արտամղմանը: Խնձորով բեռնաթափման օրերը (1.5-2 կգ թարմ կամ եփած խնձոր՝ 1 օրվա ընթացքում) օգնում են պայքարել սրտային և երիկամային այտուցների դեմ:
Հետազոտությունները վկայում են, որ օրական 2 խնձոր օգտագործելու դեպքում խոլեստերինի մակարդակը նվազում է 16%-ով, իսկ այդ նույն 2 խնձորը մեկ միջին չափի գլուխ սոխի և 4 բաժակ կանաչ թեյի հետ զուգորդելու դեպքում 32%-ով կրճատվում է սրտային նոպայի առաջացման հավանականությունը:
 Խնձորը նպաստում է մարսողության կարգավորմանը և վերոհիշյալ բջջաթելերի շնորհիվ, որոնք օրգանիզմից դուրս են մղում վնասակար նյութերը, կանխարգելում է փորկապությունը: Թարմ քերած խնձորը լուծի դեմ պայքարի լավագույն միջոցն է:
Կալիումական աղերի շնորհիվ այն հանդիսանում է թեթև միզամուղ և շատ արդյունավետ ազդեցություն է ունենում երիկամային հիվանդությունների ժամանակ: Խնձորը խորհուրդ է տրվում պոդագրայով, միզաքարային հիվանդությամբ տառապող անձանց:
Խնձորը շատ օգտակար է տարեցների համար, որոնց մոտ ստամոքսահյութի թթվայնությունը հաճախ նորմայից ցածր է լինում: Խնձորի օգնությամբ նրանց մոտ կարգավորվում է նաև աղիների աշխատանքը:
Վերջին 4 տարիների ընթացքում տարբեր կլինիկաներում անցկացված հետազոտությունները գիտնականներին հիմք են տվել եզրակացնելու, որ թարմ խնձորի պարբերաբար օգտագործումը զգալիորեն նպաստում է քաղցկեղային հիվանդների վիճակի բարելավմանը հիվանդության զարգացման տարբեր փուլերում:
Միևնույն ժամանակ, Մեծ Բրիտանիայի գիտնականների կողմից իրականացված գիտափորձերը վկայում են, որ խնձորը բարենպաստ է ազդում թոքերի վիճակի վրա: Օրինակ, Ուելսի գիտնականները պնդում են, որ շաբաթական գոնե 5 խնձոր ուտող մարդու շնչառական համակարգը գործում է շատ ավելի լավ, քան նրանցը, ովքեր բոլորովին խնձոր չեն ուտում: Հենց այդ նույն շաբաթական 5 խնձորը, ըստ Նոթինգհեմի համալսարանի հետազոտողների, զգալիորեն կրճատում են շնչուղիների սուր հիվանդությունների առաջացման հավանականությունը: Ավելին, Քրոնինգենի համալսարանի գիտնականները հավաստում են, որ խնձորը միակ միրգն է, որը կարող է օգնել ծխողներին՝ կրճատելով քրոնիկ թոքային հիվանդությունների առաջացման հավանականությունը:
Խնձորի դիետան շատ արդյունավետ է հիպերտոնիայի ժամանակ: Երկաթի բավականաչափ պարունակության շնորհիվ այն կարող է կանխարգելել սակավարյունությունը, և հենց նույն հատկության համար այն կիրառվում է որպես աղջիկների մոտ «անեմիկ» գունատության բուժման միջոց: Եթե խնձորը կտրելուց հետո այն արագ մգանում է, դա նշանակում է, որ այն շատ օգտակար է արյունատար անոթների փխրունությամբ տառապող մարդկանց համար:
Ի վերջո, խնձորը շատ լավ միջոց է նրանց համար, ովքեր որոշել են ազատվել ավելորդ քաշից: Այս միրգը բջջանյութի (ցելյուլոզա) անսպառ աղբյուր է, և հենց դրա շնորհիվ էլ նպաստում է մարսողական համակարգի աշխատանքին և ավելորդ քաշից ազատվելուն: Ընդ որում, խնձորը գրեթե չի պարունակում ճարպեր և խոլեստերին, այնպես որ կարող եք հանգիստ վայելել այս համեղ միրգը և, միաժամանակ, դառնալ ավելի բարետես:
Հիշեք, որ խնձորն ավելի լավ է օգտագործել թարմ և չեփած վիճակում, սակայն թեթևակի ջերմամշակումից հետո էլ այն դեռևս պահպանում է իր օգտակարությունը: Աշխատեք խնձորն ուտել կեղևով, քանի որ հենց կեղևի մեջ է խտացած պեկտինի և մյուս բջջաթելերի հիմնական մասը:

Հ.Գ. գնամ խնձոր ուտեմ :Nyam:

----------

Դեկադա (09.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (09.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

*Ի՞նչ ուտել. գրում է «FORBES»* 

«Forbes» ամսագիրը կազմել է առողջության համար ամենաօգտակար ուտելիքների ցուցակը: 
Առողջության համար օգտակար են խնձորը, ընկույզը, ոլոռը, որոնք մտնում են բոլոր երկարակյացների սննդակարգի մեջ: Նռան հյութը նպաստում է արյան ճնշման իջեցմանը և չարորակ ուռուցքի դեմ պայքարին: 

«Forbes»-ը պնդում է, որ միսը մարդու առողջության ամրապնդման համար անհրաժեշտ է: Մարդու օրգանիզմի համար օգտակար են նաև թարմ կաթն ու ձուն: 
Ամսագիրը հիշեցնում է, որ աշխարհում չկա «վատ» բանջարեղեն` հատկապես նշելով կաղամբի «արժեքը»: 
Սոխն ու սխտորը ևս երկարակյացների սննդի բաղկացուցիչ մասն են: 

Իհարկե, առողջության համար օգտակար է կանաչ թեյը: 
Բոլոր ուտելիքներն իրենց բուժիչ հատկությունները պահպանելու համար պետք է օգտագործել հում կամ շատ քիչ վերամշակված:

Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

----------

Yeghoyan (09.11.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ծագող  արևի երկրի բնակիչների համար բրինձը միայն սնունդ չէ:Ճապոնացիները կարծում են, որ դրանում է թաքնված երկարակեցության գաղտնիքներից մեկը:Բրնձի հետ մատուցում են մնացած բաղադրիչները`բանջարեղեն, մեկ ափսե բուսական ապուր, ձուկ, ծովամթերք և մսի կտոր:Ճապոնացի հացկերույթների ժամանակ բրինձը նաև հաց է:Փորձագետները վստահեցնում են, որ նման «հացերը»գործնականում  իդեալակա են, քանի որ դրանք հարուստ են բոլոր անհրաժեշտ նյութերով և չեն հանգեցնում հավելյալ քաշի, բարձր ճնշման և սիրտ-անոթային  հիվանդությունների:Բրնձի 150գրամում ճարպերըոչ ավելի են,քան հացի 1/3-ում, փոխարենը սպիտակուցն այնքան է,որքան 1բաժակ կաթում,կալցիում`որքան 1 լոլիկում, մագնեզիումը`որքան ծնեբեկի 5 ցողունում:Եփած բրնձի օգտակար բաղադրիչների ցանկը հավելվում են B և E խմբի վիտամինները,երկաթը:

----------

Katka (09.11.2009), Yeghoyan (09.11.2009), Շինարար (09.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

*Բողկը հրաշքներ է գործում*

Ժողովրդական բժշկության մեջ բողկը համարվում է շատ գնահատելի բանջարեղեն: Հարյուրամյակներ շարունակ այն օգտագործվել է մարդկության կողմից, քանի որ օժտված է օրգանիզմի համար խիստ անհրաժեշտ ու օգտակար նյութերով, ինչպիսիք են` հանքային նյութերը, կալիումը, կալցիումը, յոդը, ֆոսֆորը: Այն իր մեջ պարունակում է նաեւ B, C, PP եւ այլ վիտամիններ, որոնք պատասխանատու են մաշկի, մազերի, աչքերի, բերանի խոռոչի, լյարդի եւ այլ օրգանների առողջության համար: 

Բողկի օգտակար հատկությունները բազմազան են. այն գրգռում է ախորժակը, խթանում է ստամոքսահյութի արտադրությունը, լավացնում մարսողությունը: Բողկի հյութն օգտագործվում է մրսածության, սակավարյունության եւ հազի դեպքում: Այն պրոֆիլակտիկ միջոց է հանդիսանում աթերոսկլերոզի ժամանակ, շատ օգտակար է խոլեցիստիտի, լյարդի բորբոքման ժամանակ: Այն բարձր է գնահատվում որպես միզամուղ միջոց:

Կան բողկի շատ տեսակներ` սեւ, սպիտակ, կարմիր, կանաչ, որոնք էլ իրենց հերթին ունեն իրենց տարատեսակները: Բոլորն էլ առողջության համար լավ են, բայց ավելի օգտակար է սեւ բողկը: Սեւ բողկը պարունակում է B1 վիտամին, որի պակասն օրգանիզմում կարող է հանգեցնել նյարդային համակարգի թուլացման, մազաթափության եւ այլն: Բողկի բոլոր տեսակներն էլ նպաստում են վահանագեղձի նորմալ աշխատանքին, սպանում են աղիների վնասակար միկրոֆլորան: 

Իսկ ահա մեր մշտական ընթերցող եւ նամակագիր Ջուլիետա Սահակյանի ուղարկած դեղատոմսերում նշվում է. «Բողկը կարելի է օգտագործել որպես ողնաշարը բուժելու միջոց: Հիվանդ հոդերին կարելի է քսել սեւ բողկի հյութ: Կարելի է սեւ բողկի մոտավորապես 1 բաժակ հյութի մեջ լցնել կես բաժակ մեղր, 1 ճաշի գդալ աղ, կես բաժակ օղի եւ ստացված խառնուրդով շփել ցավոտ մասերը: Ցավը հանգստանում է: Բողկի թարմ հյութը կարելի է գործածել իշիասի, ռադիկուլիտի բուժման համար: Պարզապես հյութը պետք է քսել վնասված նյարդի ուղղությամբ: 

Բողկի թարմ հյութը շատ լավ օգնում է գլխացավին. պետք է ընդամենը բողկի հյութով մերսել քունքամասերն ու քթարմատը: 

Փորկապությամբ տառապողներին շատ լավ օգնում է բողկի տերեւիկների թուրմը: Դրա համար պետք է տերեւները 1 բաժակ ջրով թրմել 1 ժամ, ապա քամել եւ խմել օրվա մեջ 3 անգամ` ուտելուց 20 րոպե հետո: Օգտագործման ժամկետը 2-3 օր է: 

Կարմիր բողկի տերեւիկներից կարելի է պատրաստել կանաչ բանջարապուր: Կարելի է նաեւ օգտագործել մածնաբրդոշի ու աղցանների մեջ: 

Բողկին կարմիր գույն հաղորդող անտոցիանի նյութը շատ օգտակար է օրգանիզմի համար: Այն նվազեցնում է քաղցկեղածին բջիջներ առաջանալու հավանականությունը, կարգավորում է արյան մեջ շաքարի քանակը, այնպես որ` շաքարային դիաբետով տառապողները պետք է բողկ շատ ուտեն: Կարմիր բողկը շատ լավ է տեսողության համար, այն խոչընդոտում է ճարպային նստվածքների առաջացմանը եւ կարգավորում է նյութափոխանակությունը:

Եվս մեկ օգտակար բաղադրատոմս. տարեկան բողկը լվանալ, մաքրել, կտրատել բարակ շերտերով, վրան շաքարավազ անել ու թողնել 5-6 ժամ` այնքան, որ հյութը դուրս գա: Այնուհետեւ այդ հյութը ընդունել յուրաքանչյուր ժամը 1 անգամ` 1 ճաշի գդալից: Այս միջոցը շատ լավ օգնում է երեխաների հազին»: 

Պետք է ասել որ բողկը, բացի օգտակարությունից, ունի նաեւ իր հակացուցումները. այս բանջարեղենի չարաշահումը կարող է որովայնի շրջանում ուժեղ ցավերի պատճառ դառնալ: Բողկ չի կարելի գործածել ենթաստամոքսային գեղձի, երիկամների հիվանդություն ունեցողներին, տասներկումատնյա աղիի եւ ստամոքսի խոցով տառապողներին: Սրտային եւ լյարդի հիվանդությամբ տառապողներին այն եւս հակացուցված է:

----------

Surveyr (11.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (10.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

*Ծիծաղը նպաստում է առողջությանը*

*Ծիծաղը հանգստացնում է*
Ծիծաղը ակտիվացնում է էնդորֆիններին: Դրանք երջանկության հորմոններն են, որոնք օգնում են ազատվել ջղաձգումից ու հուզմունքից: Բրիտանական հոգեբանները ապացուցել են, որ կոմեդիկ բնույթի ֆիլմի դիտումից հետո մարդու ներվային համակարգի ջղաձգության մակարդակը իջնում է մի քանի անգամ: Ավելին. միտքն այն մասին, որ երկու օր հետո մարդը դիտելու է նմանատիպ ֆիլմ փոխում է նրա հոգեվիճակը:

*Ծիծաղն ամրապնդում է հարաբերությունները*
Միասին ծիծաղելու ունակությունը չափազանց կարեւոր է լավ ու բարի հարաբերությունների ստեղծման համար: Երկու մարդու պատկերացումն այն մասին, թե ինչը կարող է ծիծաղելի լինել, ավելի է մտերմացնում նրանց ու թույլ է տալիս ավելի ազատ լինել միմյանց հետ շփման մեջ: Եթե դու կատակում ես, ուրեմն չես վախենում ծիծաղելի երեւալ: Հետեւաբար վստահում ես:

*Ծիծաղը դրական ազդեցություն է ունենում մարդու մաշկի վրա*
Եթե դու հաճախ ես ծիծաղում, ապա կարող ես մոռանալ թանկարժեք բուժիչ-կոսմետիկ պրոցեդուրաների մասին, որոնք նախատեսված են մաշկի լավացման համար: Ծիծաղը բարձրացնում է մաշկի մկանների տոնուսը եւ լավացնում է արյան շրջանառությունը, որի շնորհիվ ի հայտ է գալիս բնական նուրբ վարդագույն փայլ:

*Ծիծաղը բարձրացնում է իմունիտետը*
Ծիծաղն օգնում է պայքարել ինֆեկցիաների դեմ: Մեկ րոպե տեւողությամբ անկեղծ ու լիաթոք ծիծաղը շնչառական ուղիներ է ուղարկում մեծ քանակությամբ հակամարմիններ, որոնք պաշտպանում են բակտերիաներից ու վարակներից: Ծիծաղը նաեւ նպաստում է լեյկոցիտների առաջացմանը, որոնք պայքարում են բազմաթիվ հիվանդությունների` այդ թվում քաղցկեղի դեմ:

*Ծիծաղը առողջացնում է սիրտը*
Ծիծաղը նպաստում է արյունատար անոթների լայնացմանը եւ արյան շրջանառությունն ավելի լավ է կատարվում: Ծիծաղն օգնում է նաեւ սրտի նոպա ունեցածներին: Բծիշկները գտնում են, որ լավ տրամադրությունը փոքրացնում է երկրորդ նոպայի հավանականությունը:

*Ծիծաղը անցկացնում է ցավը*
Վերը նշված էնդորֆինների ակտիվացումը ազդում է նաեւ ցավերի վրա: Այդ հորմոնները ամենալավ ցավազրկողներն են: Բժիշկները վստահեցնում են, որ կենսուրախ մարդիկ ավելի հեշտ են տանում ցավերն ու ավելի արագ են կազդուրվում:

*Ծիծաղը մաքրում է թոքերը*
Ծիծաղը հանդիսանում է լավագույն վարժություններից մեկը ասթմայով եւ բրոնխիտով հիվանդների համար: Ծիծաղի ժամանակ թոքերի աշխատանքն ակտիվանում է, որի հետեւանքով մեծանում է թթվածնի քանակությունը արյան մեջ, որն էլ նպաստում է կուտակված խոնավության վերացմանը:

----------

Yeghoyan (10.11.2009), _DEATH_ (21.01.2010), Ուլուանա (11.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

*Առողջ սնունդ եւ երկարակեցություն*

Մասնագետների մի որոշակի խումբ գտնում է, որ վաղ ծերության պատճառը մեր ընդունած այն սննդի տեսակներն են, որը ամբողջությամբ չի յուրացվում մեր օրգանիզմի կողմից: Այսինքն, վաղ ծերությունը ապրելակերպի կանոնների խախտումն է: 

Գիտական հետազոտությունների շնորհիվ պարզվել է, որ նա, ով ճիշտ է սնվում, եւս 30 տարի է ավելացնում իր կյանքի տեւողությանը: Մեր նամակագիրների օգնությամբ փորձենք պարզել, թե որ մթերքներն են օգտակար, որոնք` վնասակար, եւ կոնկրետ ինչ մթերք պետք է օգտագործել երկար ապրելու համար: 

Օրինակ` Գոհար Կիրակոսյանը գրում է, որ «ապրելով երկարակյացների ընտանիքում (հայրն ու մայրն ապրել են 90 տարի)` հույս ունեմ, որ ես էլ կարող եմ ապրել երկար, ինչի համար ինքս էլ հետեւում եմ նրանց օրինակին. նրանք սնվում էին շատ պարզ ու հասարակ: Հիմնականում ապրում էին ամառանոցում, իրենց կերակրացանկից գրեթե ամբողջությամբ հանել էին միսը, սկսեցին ավելի շատ օգտագործել ձուկ, ուտում էին շատ հատապտուղներ ու բանջարեղեն: Իսկ այգում ունեին խնձորենու ծառ, որի վաղահաս եւ ուշահաս պտուղներն ուտում էին համարյա կլոր տարին: Մածունը եւս անպակաս էր նրանց սեղանից: Իսկ մենք գիտենք, թե ինչպես է այն կարգավորում աղեստամոքսային տրակտի աշխատանքը: Այսինքն՝ պետք է եզրակացնել, որ նրանց երկարակեցության գաղտնիքը շատ պարզ էր ու հասարակ` բնության հետ կապը, բնական սնունդն ու մաքուր օդը: Իսկ ես կառաջարկեմ աղցանի բաղադրատոմս, որը շատ օգտակար է առողջությանը: Վերջինիս համար անհրաժեշտ է 2 ճաշի գդալ արեւածաղկի յուղ, 1 գլուխ սոխ, 2 հատ գազար, 1 կապ նեխուր, 2 պճեղ սխտոր եւ մոտավորապես 70 գրամ ծովակաղամբ: 

Շատ մանր կտրատել սոխը, նեխուրն ու սխտորը: Հետո ավելացնել արդեն խաշած ծովակաղամբն ու քերած գազարը։ Հետո այս ամենը խառնել ձեթով: Վերջում կարելի է ավելացնել կանաչի` ըստ ճաշակի` համեմ կամ մաղադանոս: Այս աղցանի հիմքը պետք է լինի ծովակաղամբը: Այն կարելի է օգտագործել ոչ միայն այս աղցանի մեջ, այլ նաեւ ճաշերի` աղի փոխարեն»:

Իհարկե, առողջ սննդամթերք է համարվում առաջին հերթին ձուկը: Այն շատ օգտակար է: Ձկան մեջ պարունակվող սպիտակուցները շատ հեշտ յուրացվում են օրգանիզմի կողմից: Դրանք պարունակում են անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուներ, A, D եւ E վիտամիններ, ինչպես նաեւ՝ անփոխարինելի ֆոսֆորը, որը հիմնականում ձկան ոսկորների մեջ է լինում: Այդ պատճառով խորհուրդ է տրվում ուտել լավ պահածոյացված ձուկ, որպեսզի ոսկորներն էլ օգտագործվեն: Այնպես որ, ձուկը շատ օգտակար է. այն կարելի է ուտել ցանկացած ձեւով պատրաստված: 

Մասնագետները նաեւ մի հետաքրքիր դիտողություն են անում` եթե մենք խոսում ենք այն սննդի մասին, որը պետք է երկարացնի կյանքի տեւողությունը, ապա դա բոլորովին այլ սնունդի մասին է: Այն չպետք է չափից ավելի համեղ լինի: Եթե մենք խոսում ենք համերի մասին, ուրեմն սա արդեն այլ խոսակցություն է: Նման ճաշատեսակներն ու սննդամթերքը կյանքը չեն երկարացնում: 

Առողջ սնունդի մեջ կարեւոր դեր ունեն առաջին ճաշատեսակները` ժողովրդի լեզվով ասած` ջրիկ ճաշը: Շատերը կարծում են, որ առաջին ճաշատեսակը պատրաստելու համար շատ ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ, քանի որ անպայման արգանակ պետք է պատրաստել: Բայց ոչ, արգանակ նույնիսկ պետք էլ չէ: Կարելի է վերցնել սովորական ջուր, իսկ ջրի մեջ լցնել մանր կտրատած բանջարեղեն, մի քիչ էլ բուսական յուղ, եւ ահա պատրաստ է առաջին ճաշատեսակը: Կարելի է նույնը անել կարագով եւ ավելացնել մի քիչ կանաչի ու թթվասեր: Իսկ եթե այս ամենին էլ մի փոքր ցանկացած տեսակի ձավարեղեն ավելացնենք, կստացվի ոչ միայն օգտակար, այլ նաեւ համեղ ուտելիք: 

Իսկ ձավարեղենի մասին պետք է ասել, որ ամենաօգտակարն ու համեղը հնդկաձավարն է: Այն պարունակում է շատ օգտակար նյութեր եւ կարելի է ուտել ցանկացած տարիքում: Հնդկաձավարը կարող է փոխարինել մսին` երկաթի պարունակությամբ: Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ պետք չէ հնդկաձավարը եփել կաթով կամ համատեղել կաթնամթերքի հետ, քանի որ երկաթն ու կաթնամթերքի կալցիումը «անհաշտ ախոյաններ» են: 

Իհարկե, խոսքը երեկոյան կեֆիրի մեջ թրջած հնդկաձավարի մասին չէ, որը առավոտյան ուտում են, որպես թեթեւ ու օգտակար սննդամթերք: Սա արդեն այլ բան է: Այստեղ մենք հնդկաձավարի հետ ստանում ենք օգտակար բակտերիաներ, որը դրականորեն է ազդում մեր դիմադրողականության վրա:

աղբյուրը` www.armtown.com

----------

Yeghoyan (12.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

*Ձմերուկ*ը հարուստ է հեշտ յուրացվող շաքարներով, վիտամիններով (հատկապես B խմբի), իսկ երկաթի պարունակությամբ զիջում է միայն սպանախի ու հազարի տերևներին: Այդ պատճառով այն հատկապես օգտակար  սակավարյունությամբ հիվանդ մարդկանց համար:
     Ձմերուկի մեջ հեղուկի, վիտամինների ու երկաթի առկայությունն այն օգտակար են դարձնում նաև կերակրող մայրերի համար: Այս պտուղը կանխում է միզապարկում քարերի առաջացումը, լավացնում նյութափոխանակությունը, միզամուղ միջոց է, կարգավորում է լյարդի աշխատանքը, արագ հագեցնում ծարավը, մաքրում օրգանիզմը և այլն:
     Բժիշկները խորհուրդ են տալիս շատ ձմերուկ ուտել նաև խրոնիկ հեպատիտով հիվանդներին:
     Այս պտղի մեջ կան այնպիսի նյութեր, որոնք կանխում են սրտանոթային և քաղցկեղային հիվանդությունները:
     Ցածր կալորիականության շնորհիվ (100 գրամում մոտ 38 կկալ) այն շատ են ուտում նիհարել ցանկացող մարդիկ: Սակայն պետք է հիշել, որ դրա մեջ պարունակվող ֆրուկտոզան ավելի հեշտ է վերածվում ճարպի, քան գլյուկոզան: Այդ պատճառով աշնանը որոշ մարդկանց քաշի ավելացումը բժիշկները կապում են օգոստոսին չափազանց շատ ձմերուկ ուտելու հետ: Բացի այդ, ձմերուկի և դդումի մեջ առկա մրգային թթուները խթանում են ստամոքսահյութի արտադրությունը և շարժման մեջ դնում ստամոքսի պատերը, ինչը մարդու կողմից ընկալվում է որպես քաղցի զգացում:
     Ահա ձմերուկի օգտակարությունն ավելի մեծացնող մի քանի խորհուրդ:
     Պետք չէ տարվել ձմերուկի դիետայով, քանի որ հեղուկի հետ օրգանիզմից դուրս են գալիս նաև նախկինում կուտակված աղերը: Խորհուրդ չի տրվում այս դիետան մի քանի օրից ավելի պահել, քանի որ հեղուկի մեծ քանակության կորստի հետևանքով հնարավոր են արյան ճնշման անկում, գլխապտույտ և ուշաթափություն:
     Չի կարելի նաև սննդի ընդունումն ամբողջությամբ փոխարինել միայն ձմերուկով: Փորձեք ձմերուկն ուտել սպիտակ հացի կամ բուլկու հետ: Այդպես քաղցն ավելի արագ կհագեցնեք և ավելի քիչ քանակությամբ սննդով:

----------

Դատարկություն (12.11.2009), Շինարար (12.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

*Լեգենդ կաթի օգտակարության մասին*

Արտասահմանյան դիետոլոգների կարծիքով կաթն ավելի շատ օգտակար է երեխաների համար, իսկ մեծահասակներին` այնքան էլ չէ։ Համարվում է, որ երեսուն տարեկանից մեծ մարդկանց օրգանիզմում կաթի շաքարը չի քայքայվում։ Հակառակ դրան` ռուս դիետոլոգները կարծում են, որ հիսունն անց մարդկանց համար կաթն ուղղակի անփոխարինելի է։ Սակայն բոլոր մասնագետները համակարծիք են մի հարցում. կաթնամթերքն օգտակար է թե՛ մեծերին, թե՛ փոքրերին։

Ֆրանսիացի գիտնական Պիեռ Ռոլանը գտնում է, որ կաթի սիրահարները ենթակա են սրտային հիվանդություններ ստանալու վտանգին։ Բանն այն է, որ կաթի սպիտակուցը` կազեինը, արտադրում է այնպիսի մոլեկուլներ, որոնք վտանգավոր են զարկերակների եւ անոթների համար։ Նշենք, որ ֆրանսիացիներն ավելի հազվադեպ են սրտի հետ կապված խնդիրներ ունենում, քանի որ բոլոր խմիչքներից գերադասում են գինին։ Կարմիր գինու մեջ պարունակվող նյութերը պաշտպանում են զարկերակները։

Ամերիկյան գիտականներն էլ պնդում են, որ երեխային, ոսկորների ամրության համար, անհրաժեշտ է շատ շարժվել եւ մեծ քանակությամբ միրգ ու բանջարեղեն ուտել։ Հայտնի է, որ Միացյալ Նահանգներն ամենաշատ քանակությամբ կաթ եւ կաթնամթերք օգտագործող երկիրն է, սակայն կոտրվածքների թիվն այնտեղ եւս գերազանցում է մյուս երկրները։

Բրիտանացի պրոֆեսոր Ջեյն Փլանթի հավաստմամբ կաթը նույնքան վտանգավոր է մարդկանց առողջության համար, որքան ծխախոտը։ Նրա կարծիքով կաթնամթերքն անհրաժեշտ է ամբողջությամբ կրճատել կերակրակցանկից, քանի որ դրանք կարող են քաղցկեղի առաջացման պատճառ դառնալ։ Տարիներ առաջ բժիշկները պրոֆեսոր Փլանթին կրծքի քաղցկեղ են ախտորոշում եւ ասում նրա կյանքին մի քանի ամիս է մնացել։ Սակայն Ջեյնը չի հանձնվում։ Նա նկատում է, որ Չինաստանում, ուր առօրյա ավանդական կերակրացանկում կաթնամթերքը հազվադեպ է, մարդիկ քաղցկեղով շատ ավելի քիչ են հիվանդանում։ Ջեյնը եւս իր սննդակարգից հանում է կաթն ու կաթնամթերքը, եւ մի քանի ամիս անց նրա օրգանիզմում հայտնաբերված ուռուցքը սկսում է փոքրանալ, իսկ այսօր արդեն նա լիովին առողջ է։ Պրոֆեսորի խոսքերով` կաթի մեջ կա հատուկ հորմոն, որը քաղցկեղածին ազդեցություն ունի։ Դրա թույլատրելի քանակի գերազանցումը կենդանիների սելեկցիայի արդյունքն է։ Այս հորմոնից բացի, կաթում առկա կալցումը ճնշում է D վիտամինի ակտիվությունը։

----------

Ֆոտոն (16.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

*Ինչ խմել շոգին*

Սովորաբար օրվա ընթացքում մարդու օրգանիզմից գոլորշիանում է 2-2,5 լիտր հեղուկ։ Շոգ եղանակին “արտահոսքը” կարող է հասնել մինչեւ 4 լիտրի։ Դա շա՞տ է, թե՞ քիչ։ Գիտնականների հաշվարկներով մոտավորապես մեկ լիտր հեղուկ կորցնելու դեպքում մարդուն սկսում է տանջել ծարավի զգացումը։ Երկու լիտրի դեպքում` նվազում է մտավոր գործունեության ընդունակությունը, երեքից լիտրից հետո գլխապտույտ է սկսում, չորսի դեպքում` հնարավոր են ուշաթափություն եւ սրտի նոպաներ։  

Օրգանիզմի խոնավության պակասի մոտ մեկ երրորդը կարող են լրացնել հացը, ապուրները, մրգերն ու բանջարեղենը, իսկ երկու երրորդը` տարբեր հյութերն ու ըմպելիքները։ Ահա թե ինչպես են մասնագետները հինգ բալանոց սանդղակով գնահատում ծարավը հագեցնելու զանազան ըմպելիքների ընդունակությունը։ 

*Թեյ*

Շոգ եղանակին թեյի օգտակարությունը մասնագետները գնահատել են հինգ միավոր։ Այն ծարավը հագեցնելու լավագույն միջոցն է։ Դրա համար երեք անգամ ավելի քիչ թեյ է հարկավոր, քան ջուր։ Ընդ որում` նշանակություն չունի այն սառն է, տաք, թե գոլ։ Կանաչ թեյի օգտին է խոսում նաեւ նրանում առկա P վիտամինը, որը բարերար ազդեցություն է ունենում անոթների վրա եւ ատամները չի դեղնացնում։ Օրական 4 բաժակ տաք կանաչ թեյն ունակ է պաշտպանելու մաշկն ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթներից։ 

Սեւ թեյն օրգանիզմի տոնուսը բարձրացնում է կոֆեինի հաշվին։ Թեյը պարունակում է այնպիսի նյութեր, որոնք օգտակար են քաղցկեղը եւ սրտանոթային հիվանդությունները կանխելու համար։   

Այս ամենով հանդերձ բժիշկները խորհուրդ չեն տալիս օրվա ընթացքում ութ բաժակից ավելի թեյ խմել։

*Ջուր*

Սա ծարավը հագեցնելու ամենատարածված եւ առայժմ ամենաէժան միջոցն է։ Մեծ քանակությամբ աղերի եւ կենսաբանորեն ակտիվ նյութերի շնորհիվ սառը հանքային ջուրը, վաստակելով չորս միավոր, գտնվում է հաջորդ տեղում։ Այն թարմացնում է, խթանում ախորժակը եւ անցկացնում հոգնածությունը։ Ծարավն ավելի արագ կհագենա, եթե ջրի մեջ մի կտոր կիտրոն կամ որեւէ այլ թթու հատապտուղ գցեք։ 
Խորհուրդ չի տրվում թորած ջուր խմել։

*Կաթ եւ կաթնամթերք*

Կեֆիրը, յոգուրտն ու մածունը, իրենց մեջ պարունակվող օրգանական թթուների շնորհիվ, ծարավը հագեցնելու հրաշալի միջոց են։ Բացի այդ, օրգանիզմը դրանք շատ արագ է յուրացնում։ Մեկ ժամվա ընթացքում կաթնամթերքը յուրացվում է համարյա 91 տոկոսով, իսկ կաթը` 32։ Եթե ձեր շրջապատի ջերմաստիճանը գերազանցել է բոլոր թույլատրելի սահմանները, ապա փորձեք մի բաժակ անյուղ կամ ջրով բացված կաթ խմել։ Այն չի կարելի խմել ճաշելուց հետո։ 

*Բնական հյութեր եւ նեկտարներ*

Ամռանը լավ օգնում են լոլիկի, թուրինջի, բալի, սալորի եւ հոնի հյութերը։ Թթուն գրգռում է համային ռեցեպտորները, սկսում է ուժեղ թքարտադրություն, եւ մարդկանց սկսում է թվալ, որ շուրջն այդքան էլ շոգ չէ։ Պտղամիս պարունակող կամ խառը հյութերն ավելի վատ են հագեցնում ծարավը, սակայն ավելի օգտակար են։ Շոգ եղանակին ավելի լավ է խմել ջրով բացված հյութեր, որոնք օրգանիզմն ավելի հեշտ է յուրացնում։ Անհրաժեշտ է խուսափել չոր խտանյութերով պատրաստված հյութերից։

*Կվաս*

18-րդ դարում Մոսկվայում եղած ճանապարհորդները գրում էին, որ այնտեղ մարդիկ ջրի փոխարեն կվաս են խմում եւ այդ պատճառով երբեք չեն հիվանդանում այն ախտերով, որոնք առաջանում են վատորակ ջուր օգտագործելու հետեւանքով։ 19-րդ դարում իսկապես ապացուցվում է այն փաստը, որ կվասն օժտված է մանրէասպան հատկություններով։ Այս ըմպելիքի մեջ խոլերայի եւ տիֆի հարուցիչները 20 րոպե անց ոչնչանում են։ Կվասը հաղթահարում է ոչ միայն ծարավի, այլեւ քաղցի զգացումը եւ նպաստում է սնունդը մարսելուն։ Պարբերաբար օգտագործելու դեպքում այն բարերար ազդեցություն է ունենում նաեւ նյարդային համակարգի վրա։ Խորհուրդ չի տրվում շշերի մեջ լցված, գազավորված կվաս խմել, որն արհեստական հավելումների պատճառով կորցնում է օգտակար հատկությունները։

*Լիմոնադ*

Լիմոնադը բոլոր ժամանակակից գազավորված հյութերի նախահայրն է,  որի հիմքում կիտրոնի հյութն էր։ Ներկայիս գազավորված հյութերի մեջ արհեստական նյութերն այնքան շատ են, որ դրանք նույնիսկ մեծ քանակությամբ խմելիս բոլորովին ծարավը չեն հագեցնում եւ ավելին` կարող են երեխաների ալերգիայի պատճառ դառնալ։ Դրանց մեջ պարունակվող այդ ամբողջ “քիմիան” բերանի մեջ տհաճ համ է թողնում եւ ստիպում կրկին որեւէ բան խմել։ Իսկական օգտակար լիմոնադը կարելի է պատրաստել տնային պայմաններում` ընդամենը հանքային ջուրը խառնելով ցանկացած մրգային խյուսի հետ։

----------

Yeghoyan (17.01.2010), _DEATH_ (21.01.2010), Արծիվ (16.11.2009), Դատարկություն (16.11.2009)

----------


## bari hoki

> Այստեղ կգրենք այն ամենը ինչը գիտենք, որ օգտակար է  մեր առողջությանը : Խոսքը հատկապես  սննդի մասին է:  Ցանկալի է, որ տեղադրված  խորհուրդները  լինեն հիմնավորված :
> 
> 
> Առաջինը սկեմ ես:
> Շատ օգտակար է առավոտյան խմել հետևյալ ըմպելիքը,  որը համարվում է երիտասարդության էլիքսիր: Այն հարկավոր է խմել սոված վիճակում:
> 1* թեյի գդալ մեղր + 1 թեյի գդալ կիտրոնի հյութ + 1 ճաշի գդալ բուսական յուղ*


Մեղրը խիստ  արգելվում է 0-1 տարեկան երեխաներին: Հնարավոր է երեխան քնի և չարդնանա մի խոսքով մահանա:

----------

_DEATH_ (21.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մեղրը խիստ  արգելվում է 0-1 տարեկան երեխաներին: Հնարավոր է երեխան քնի և չարդնանա մի խոսքով մահանա:


Եթե աշխարհի բոլոր բժիշկները քո ասածը պնդեն մեկա չեմ հավատալու:

----------


## bari hoki

> Եթե աշխարհի բոլոր բժիշկները քո ասածը պնդեն մեկա չեմ հավատալու:


Եթե հոլանդերեն կարող ես կարդալ խնդրեմ:
Եթե ցանկանասԿարող եմ նաև ֆրանսերեն, կներես ուրիշ լեզվով չեմ կարող:
http://www.ouders.nl/trouw/t1999018.htm

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Մեղրը խիստ  արգելվում է 0-1 տարեկան երեխաներին: Հնարավոր է երեխան քնի և չարդնանա մի խոսքով մահանա:


Մի տարի առաջ մեկ ամսեկան երեխային բժիշկները խորհուրդ տվեցին մեղր տալ /ինչ-որ պրոբլեմ կար կոկորդի հետ կապված/, ու որոշ ժամանակ օգտագործել են: Չգիտեմ երեխուց էր, թե մեղրից, բայց ոչ մի վնաս չի եղել, մի բան էլ ավել. օգուտ է եղել:

----------

Gayl (17.01.2010), _DEATH_ (21.01.2010), Շինարար (21.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե հոլանդերեն կարող ես կարդալ խնդրեմ:
> Եթե ցանկանասԿարող եմ նաև ֆրանսերեն, կներես ուրիշ լեզվով չեմ կարող:
> http://www.ouders.nl/trouw/t1999018.htm


Չէ չեմ հասկանում, բայց մեկա չէի հավատալու:

----------


## bari hoki

> Մի տարի առաջ մեկ ամսեկան երեխային բժիշկները խորհուրդ տվեցին մեղր տալ /ինչ-որ պրոբլեմ կար կոկորդի հետ կապված/, ու որոշ ժամանակ օգտագործել են: Չգիտեմ երեխուց էր, թե մեղրից, բայց ոչ մի վնաս չի եղել, մի բան էլ ավել. օգուտ է եղել:


ՈՒղղակի ցավում եմ որ բժիշկն է խորհուրդ տվել: Այստեղ բոլոր տեսակի մեղրների պիտակի վրա գրած է խիստ արգելվում է  0-1տարեկան երեխաներին, իսկ այս տարիքից բարցր մարդուն շատ առողջարար է:
Չգիտեմ հայերեն ինչպես կլինի «Botulisme» այս հիվանդությունը կարող է առաջանա:

----------


## Gayl

> ՈՒղղակի ցավում եմ որ բժիշկն է խորհուրդ տվել: Այստեղ բոլոր տեսակի մեղրների պիտակի վրա գրած է խիստ արգելվում է  0-1տարեկան երեխաներին, իսկ այս տարիքից բարցր մարդուն շատ առողջարար է:
> Չգիտեմ հայերեն ինչպես կլինի «Botulisme» այս հիվանդությունը կարող է առաջանա:


Մուտլիովկեք են, հավայի յուղ են վառում, մինչև 1 տարեկան չի կարելի բայց 1 տարեկան մեկ օրեկանին կարելի ա:

----------


## nune'

առողջության համար շատ օգտակար է նաև յոգայով զբաղվելը, որը ես ուղղակի ատում եմ...

նաև առողջ լինելու համար հարկավոր է ներշնչել, որ դու առողջ ես...

ինձ համար առողջ լինելն ավելի շատ հենց հոգևոր բաների հետ է կապված:Ճ

----------

_DEATH_ (21.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> Մուտլիովկեք են, հավայի յուղ են վառում, մինչև 1 տարեկան չի կարելի բայց 1 տարեկան մեկ օրեկանին կարելի ա:


Ամեն երեխայի ծնող պարտավոր է իր երեխայի առոչության մասին մտածե, քեզ որպես ապագա ծնող խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս երեխուն փորցես մեղր կերակրել օգտակար չէ:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ՈՒղղակի ցավում եմ որ բժիշկն է խորհուրդ տվել: Այստեղ բոլոր տեսակի մեղրների պիտակի վրա գրած է խիստ արգելվում է  0-1տարեկան երեխաներին, իսկ այս տարիքից բարցր մարդուն շատ առողջարար է:
> Չգիտեմ հայերեն ինչպես կլինի «Botulisme» այս հիվանդությունը կարող է առաջանա:


խանութից գնելուց բացի, մեղր ձեռք բերելու այլ միջոց չգիտե՞ս, ընդ որում առանց պիտակ, որի վրա գրում են այն ինչ ցանկանում են

----------


## Yeghoyan

*Նարնջի* սքանչելի բույրն ու անկրկնելի համը դեռևս չեն համալրում նրա բոլոր դրական հատկանիշների ցանկը: Ցիտրուսների այս հիանալի ներկայացուցչի բժշկական արժեքավորությունը ապացուցված փաստ է:

Հիմնականում նարինջն օրգանիզմի համար օգտակար է մարսողական, էնդոկրին, սրտանոթային և, մասնավորապես, նյարդային համակարգերի գործունեության կարգավորմանը նպաստելու տեսանկյունից: Միևնույն ժամանակ, այս միրգը լայն կիրառություն է գտել նաև ատամնաբուժության, կոսմետոլոգիայի և բույրաթերապիայի շրջանակներում:

Նարնջի բաղադրության մեջ պարունակվող վիտամինների և միկրոտարրերի թվարկումը հիրավի տպավորիչ շարք է կազմում: Այն ներառում է 5 տեսակի մրգաթթուներ, 14 վիտամիններ, 3 տեսակի հանքանյութեր, տարբեր ֆերմենտներ, և ավելին՝ խաղողային և մրգային շաքար: Մասնավորապես, նարինջը հարուստ է A, B1, B2, PP վիտամիններով և մի շարք միկրոտարրերով, ինչպիսիք են՝ մագնիումը, ֆոսֆորը, նատրիումը, կալիումը, կալցիումը, երկաթը: Սակայն նարնջի, ինչպես նաև մյուս բոլոր ցիտրուսների, գլխավոր առավելությունը վիտամին C-ն է: 150 գր նարնջի բաղադրության մեջ պարունակվում է 80 մգ ասկորբինաթթու, որը լրացնում է մարդուն օրվա ընթացքում անհրաժեշտ վիտամին C-ի պաշարը: Այնուամենայնիվ, չպետք է մոռանալ, որ աշնանը և գարնանը այս վիտամինի պահանջն օրգանիզմի կողմից մեծանում է: Բանն այն է, որ անձրևոտ, ոչ այնքան կայուն, փոփոխական եղանակին մրսածության հետևանքով առաջացող մի շարք հիվանդությունների ռիսկը մեծանում է: Իսկ նման պայմաններում ասկորբինաթթուն իմունային համակարգի հավատարիմ օգնականն է և հաջողությամբ պաշտպանում է մեզ տարբեր վարակներից:

Նարինջն ունի նաև ջերմիջեցնող հատկություն, որի մասին հայտնի է եղել դեռևս վաղ անցյալում: Եվ, պետք է ասել, այդ միջոցի պատրաստման բաղադրատոմսը երկարատև տարիների ընթացքում որևէ փոփոխություն չի կրել: Այն պատրաստվում է հետևյալ կերպ.

Նարնջի 3-4 կտորի վրա լցնել 50 մգ սենյակային ջերմաստիճանի եռացրած ջուր, թողնել 30 րոպե և խմել:

Նման դեղամիջոցի ընդունումը ոչ միայն հաճելի է, այլև արագ կիջեցնի բարձր ջերմությունը:

Այս արևագույն միրգը հիանալի միջոց է մարսողական համակարգի խնդիրների դեմ պայքարելու տեսանկյունից: Գաստրիտ ունեցողներին խորհուրդ է տրվում օրվա մեջ 3 անգամ 100 մլ չափաբաժնով խմել նարնջի թարմ քամած հյութ: Նույն նպատակի համար շատ լավ միջոց է նաև նարնջի հյութից և հայ տնտեսուհիներին քաջ ծանոթ բամիայից պատրաստված կոկտեյլը, որը կրկին պետք է ընդունել օրական 3 անգամ՝ ուտելուց առաջ: Իսկ ահա ամեն օր քնելուց առաջ 2 նարինջ ուտելու դեպքում հնարավոր է իսպառ ձերբազատվել փորկապությունից: Բացի այդ, նարինջը շատ լավ մաքրում է օրգանիզմը՝ արտամղելով վնասակար նյութերը:

Դիետոլոգների պնդմամբ շաբաթվա մեջ մի քանի նարինջ ուտելը հիանալի պրոֆիլակտիկ միջոց է արտրիտի դեմ:

Վիտամին C-ով հարուստ լինելը նարնջին դարձնում է նաև շատ լավ միջոց ատամնաբուժական պրակտիկայում՝ տարաբնույթ ախտերի պրոֆիլակտիկայի տեսանկյունից: Վիտամին C-ն ոչնչացնում է կարիես և լնդերի բորբոքումներ առաջացնող բակտերիաները: Միևնույն ժամանակ՝ նարնջի բաղադրության մեջ պարունակվող կալցիումը նպաստում է ատամների և ծնոտների ամրությանը:

Նարինջը շատ օգտակար է տարեց մարդկանց համար:

Բարելավելով օրգանիզմում նյութափոխանակության պրոցեսը և արտամղելով վնասակար նյութերը՝ այն կանխարգելում է այնպիսի սրտանոթային հիվանդությունների առաջացումը, ինչպիսիք են աթերոսկլերոզը, ստենոկարդիան, սրտամկանի ինֆարկտը:

Նարնջի միջոցով հնարավոր է պայքարել նաև միգրենի դեմ: Այս նպատակով արդյունավետորեն կիրառվում է հետևյալ բաղադրատոմսը.

Կեղևը չհեռացրած նարինջները, ծովաբողկը և ուրցը մսաղացով աղալ, ստացված զանգվածին ավելացնել 5-6 ճաշի գդալ կոնյակ և լավ խառնել: Այս կոկտեյլի ընդունումը օրվա մեջ 4 անգամ 40 գրամի չափով կանխում է միգրենի հերթական նոպան:

Ավանդաբար նարինջն օգտագործվում է բժշկության մեջ՝ որպես հիպո- և ավիտամինոզների պրոֆիլակտիկայի և բուժման միջոց: Իսրայելյան գիտնականները բացահայտել են, որ թարմ նարնջի հյութի կանոնավոր օգտագործումը նպաստում է արյան մեջ խոլեստերինի մակարդակի նվազմանը:

Ասիական երկրներում նարինջը արդյունավետորեն օգտագործվում է՝ որպես խումարի դեմ պայքարի միջոց. թարմ նարնջի հյութի և ձվի դեղնուցի խառնուրդը հիանալի սթափեցնող ազդեցություն է ունենում: Կարող եք փորձարկել այս միջոցը ամանորյա խնջույքներից հետո:

Ի վերջո, այս ամենին զուգահեռ՝ նարինջը նաև հիանալի համ ունեցող միրգ է և անփոխարինելի բաղադրիչ կարող է հանդիսանալ բազմաթիվ մրգային և այլ աղցանների, ինչպես նաև ուտեստների կազմում:

Շուկայում նարինջ ընտրելիս հիշեք. այն պիտի ավելի ծանր լինի իր չափերի համեմատությամբ: Կեղևի վրայի բծերը չեն վկայում վատ որակի մասին, դրանք պարզապես քամու ժամանակ երիտասարդ պտղի՝ ծառի ճյուղերին քսվելու հետևանքներն են: Ի նկատի ունեցեք նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ նարինջը բերքահավաքից հետո չի շարունակում հասունանալ: Այն լավ է պահպանվում սառնարանային պայմաններում:

----------

Agni (23.01.2010), Դեկադա (21.01.2010), Լուսաբեր (21.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> խանութից գնելուց բացի, մեղր ձեռք բերելու այլ միջոց չգիտե՞ս, ընդ որում առանց պիտակ, որի վրա գրում են այն ինչ ցանկանում են


Հարգելի Yeghoyan այլ միջոց  չգիեմ և չեմ ուզում այլ միջոցի դիմել: Քանի, որ խոսքը գնում է իմ առողջության մասին, դրանից վեր բան ինձ համար գոյություն չունի:Այստեստեղ նման երևույթ գոյություն չունի, որ գրեն ինչ ցանկանան:
Քեզ էլ կխնդրեմ խանութից գնես, որովհետև կստանաս կտրոն և եթե հանկարծ Աստված չանի վատ բան պատահի ապացուց կունենաս և կվարցադրվես քեզ հասցված վնասի դիմաց: Նաև խանութից գնելուց հարկ կմուծես կլինի ի օգուտ քո պետությանը:
Հարգանքներով bari hoki:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հարգելի Yeghoyan այլ միջոց  չգիեմ և չեմ ուզում այլ միջոցի դիմել: Քանի, որ խոսքը գնում է իմ առողջության մասին, դրանից վեր բան ինձ համար գոյություն չունի:Այստեստեղ նման երևույթ գոյություն չունի, որ գրեն ինչ ցանկանան:
> Քեզ էլ կխնդրեմ խանութից գնես, որովհետև կստանաս կտրոն և եթե հանկարծ Աստված չանի վատ բան պատահի ապացուց կունենաս և կվարցադրվես քեզ հասցված վնասի դիմաց: Նաև խանութից գնելուց հարկ կմուծես կլինի ի օգուտ քո պետությանը:
> Հարգանքներով bari hoki:


Սպանեն մեղր խանութից չեմ գնի: Թքած կտրոնի վրա էլ, պետության օգուտի վրա էլ, իմ առողջությունը ավելի թանկ է:  :Smile:

----------

Albus (22.01.2010), Chuk (22.01.2010), Gayl (22.01.2010), Yeghoyan (21.01.2010), Դեկադա (21.01.2010), Մանուլ (21.01.2010), Շինարար (21.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (22.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Հարգելի Yeghoyan այլ միջոց  չգիեմ և չեմ ուզում այլ միջոցի դիմել: Քանի, որ խոսքը գնում է իմ առողջության մասին, դրանից վեր բան ինձ համար գոյություն չունի:Այստեստեղ նման երևույթ գոյություն չունի, որ գրեն ինչ ցանկանան:
> Քեզ էլ կխնդրեմ խանութից գնես, որովհետև կստանաս կտրոն և եթե հանկարծ Աստված չանի վատ բան պատահի ապացուց կունենաս և կվարցադրվես քեզ հասցված վնասի դիմաց: Նաև խանութից գնելուց հարկ կմուծես կլինի ի օգուտ քո պետությանը:
> Հարգանքներով bari hoki:


Բայց դու մեկ տարեկան չես չէ՞, մենք խոսում էինք մեկ տարեկան երեխային մեղր տալուց, համ էլ ես քեզ չէի առաջարկում այլ միջոց, ընդամենը ասում էի, որ նման բան եղել է, ու ոչ մի վնաս չի եղել երեխային: 
Մի բան էլ, վստահ լինելով հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ մանավանդ երեխայի համար ոչ ոք խանութից չի գնի մեղր: Պատճառ շատ կա, ձեր խորհրդին էլ արդեն պատասխանել է  *e}|{uka*-ն և ես նրա նման եմ մտածում: 
Հերիք մտածես պետության ու չեկերի մասին, իսկապես առողջությանդ մասին մտածի ու ձևականությունների հետևից մի ընկի :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.01.2010), Շինարար (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սպանեն մեղր խանութից չեմ գնի: Թքած կտրոնի վրա էլ, պետության օգուտի վրա էլ, իմ առողջությունը ավելի թանկ է:





> Բայց դու մեկ տարեկան չես չէ՞, մենք խոսում էինք մեկ տարեկան երեխային մեղր տալուց, համ էլ ես քեզ չէի առաջարկում այլ միջոց, ընդամենը ասում էի, որ նման բան եղել է, ու ոչ մի վնաս չի եղել երեխային: 
> Մի բան էլ, վստահ լինելով հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ մանավանդ երեխայի համար ոչ ոք խանութից չի գնի մեղր: Պատճառ շատ կա, ձեր խորհրդին էլ արդեն պատասխանել է  *e}|{uka*-ն և ես նրա նման եմ մտածում: 
> Հերիք մտածես պետության ու չեկերի մասին, իսկապես առողջությանդ մասին մտածի ու ձևականությունների հետևից մի ընկի


 Ժողովուրդ ջան, նախքան հակաճառելը, կարծում եմ, արժեր նայել, թե մարդը որտեղ է ապրում։ Ինչքան հասկացա, ինքը Բելգիայի մասին է խոսում, իսկ դուք՝ Հայաստանի։  :LOL:  Ու այդ «փոքրիկ» հանգամանքն էլ, ըստ էության, ամեն ինչ փոխում է.  :Jpit:  համենայնդեպս, դժվար թե Բելգիայի խանութներում կամայական պիտակներով կասկածելի որակի մեղր վաճառեն։

----------

bari hoki (23.01.2010), Դատարկություն (23.01.2010), Շինարար (23.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, նախքան հակաճառելը, կարծում եմ, արժեր նայել, թե մարդը որտեղ է ապրում։ Ինչքան հասկացա, ինքը Բելգիայի մասին է խոսում, իսկ դուք՝ Հայաստանի։  Ու այդ «փոքրիկ» հանգամանքն էլ, ըստ էության, ամեն ինչ փոխում է.  համենայնդեպս, դժվար թե Բելգիայի խանութներում կամայական պիտակներով կասկածելի որակի մեղր վաճառեն։


Ան ջան, մի կողմից ճիշտ ես, բայց հասցեատերդ է ուրիշ: Մեջբերում եմ Բարի Հոկիի գրածը.



> *Քեզ էլ կխնդրեմ խանութից գնես*, որովհետև կստանաս կտրոն և եթե հանկարծ Աստված չանի վատ բան պատահի ապացուց կունենաս և կվարցադրվես քեզ հասցված վնասի դիմաց: Նաև խանութից գնելուց հարկ կմուծես կլինի ի օգուտ քո պետությանը:
> Հարգանքներով bari hoki:


Կարծում եմ, որ առաջին հերթին ինքը պիտի նման անիմաստ խորհուրդ չտար ՀՀ-ում ապրողներին:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Վերջերս շատ ենք մեղրի մասին գրում, որոշեցի մի քիչ իմանալ թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում մեղրը:
Այստեղ կան որոշ հիվանդությունների դեմ մեղրով պատրաստվող դեղամիջոցներ:

Մեղրի բուժիչ հատկությունների մասին գիտեն բոլորը: Սակայն, այն որպես սնունդ պետք է չափավոր օգտագործել: Օրինակ` նախադպրոցական տարիքի երեխաներին պետք է տալ օրական ոչ ավելի, քան 1-2 գդալը: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, մեղրի օգտագործումը ամրապնդող և պրոֆիլակտիկ նպատակներով շրջանակվում է օրական 60-70 գրամով: Այդքանը լիովին բավական է օրգանիզմը մաքրելու, արյան բաղադրությունը կանոնավորելու, հեմոգլոբինը բարձրացնելու և սրտանոթային համակարգն ամրապնդելու համար:

Արյան ճնշումն իջեցնելու համար օգնում է իրար խառնած 1 ճաշի գդալ մեղրը, 1 թեյի գդալ աղացած դարչինն ու 1 թեյի բաժակ մածունը՝ տալով օրը 3 անգամ, ճաշի գդալով, առավոտյան քաղցած վիճակում:

Մեղրը չի կարելի տաքացնել: 35 աստիճան ջերմության պայմաններում այն արդեն մասամբ կորցնում է իր վիտամինային պաշարը, իսկ 50 աստիճանից ավել տաքացնելու դեպքում սպառում է բոլոր առողջարար հատկությունները:

ՄԵՂՐԸ ԱԼԵՐԳԻԿ ՉԷ: Ալերգիայի առաջացման պատճառը ոչ թե մեղրն է, այլ մի շարք բույսեր, որոնց նեկտարը գուցե առկա է տվյալ մեղրի բաղադրության մեջ: Ընդ որում, առավել հաճախ է դրսևորվում ալերգիկ ռեակցիա ամբրոզիայի և արևածաղկի հանդեպ: Սակայն գոյություն ունի մեղրի շուրջ 60 տեսակ, և կան շուրջ 3000 մեղրակիր բույսեր, այնպես որ ալերգիա ունեցողը պետք է պարզապես ավելի ուշադիր լինի և ընտրի այն մեղրը, որն իր օրգանիզմին համապատասխան է:
Մեղրը կարելի է խմել միմիայն տաք խոտաբույսային թեյերի հետ: Եռման ջերմաստիճանի սովորական սև թեյի և մեղրի համադրությունն անթույլատրելի է: Նախ, պատճառը բարձր ջերմաստիճանն է: Բացի այդ, սև թեյն ու մեղրը հակառակ ազդեցություններ են ունենում օրգանիզմի վրա. թեյը գրգռում է, իսկ մեղրը՝ հանգստացնում:

*
Մեղրամոմի բուժիչ հատկությունների մասին*

Մոմի բուժիչ հատկությունների մասին դեռևս 700 տարի առաջ գրել է Կիրակոս Գանձակեցին: Մոմը զանազան ձեթերի, բուսական խեժերի, արմատների, ճարպերի, բուսական ծագում ունեցող այլ նյութերի հետ լավ քսուք է հանդիսանում տարբեր վերքերի ապաքինման համար: Այն նաև շոգեհարման ու դիմահարդարման լավ դեղամիջոց է: Մարդու մաշկը լավ է ներծծում մեղրամոմը. այն մաշկին տալիս է հարթ ու նուրբ, թավշանման տեսք: Դեմքի կնճիռները վերացնելու, ինչպես նաև կնճռոտումը կանխելու համար կարելի է 30-ական գրամ սպիտակ մոմի, սպիտակ շուշանի, սոխի հյութի խառնուրդը լցնել կավե ամանի մեջ, տաքացնել և հալել մարմանդ կրակի վրա, ապա փայտիկով խառնել մինչեւ հովանալը: Պատրաստի քսուքն ամեն երեկո և առավոտ բարակ շերտով քսել դեմքին, շփել ու փափուկ քաթանի կտորով մաքրել: 
Բոլոր տեսակի վերքերի ու մաշկային բորբոքումների բուժման համար խորհուրդ է տրվում հավասար քանակով մարմանդ կրակի վրա հալել ու իրար խառնել կտավատի յուղը, անալի կարագը, մոմը, զեյթունի յուղը, պատրաստել քսուք և օգտագործել: Այս միջոցը շատ լավ է նաև ձեռքերի գրգռված ու ճաքճքած մաշկին:
Իսկ վառվող մոմակերոնի ծուխն ընդհանրապես ոչնչացնում է տվյալ միջավայրում եղած մանրէներն ու մաքրում օդը:

----------

Շինարար (23.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> Ան ջան, մի կողմից ճիշտ ես, բայց հասցեատերդ է ուրիշ: Մեջբերում եմ Բարի Հոկիի գրածը.
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ առաջին հերթին ինքը պիտի նման անիմաստ խորհուրդ չտար ՀՀ-ում ապրողներին:


Սպասում եմ քո իմաստավոր խորհուդին: Կարծում եմ, որ չունես իմաստավոր խորհուրդ:

----------


## Chuk

> Սպասում եմ քո իմաստավոր խորհուդին: Կարծում եմ, որ չունես իմաստավոր խորհուրդ:


Իհարկե ունեմ, մեղր մշտապես առնում ենք ոչ խանութից, այլ լավ մեղվագործերից, ունենում ենք բնական, համեղ, օգտակար ու լավ մեղր՝ խանութի զիբիլի փոխարեն: Առավել ևս Բելգիայի «կարգ ու կանոնը» չեմ հրամցնում «անկարգ» Հայաստանին:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.01.2010), Շինարար (23.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> Իհարկե ունեմ, մեղր մշտապես առնում ենք ոչ խանութից, այլ լավ մեղվագործերից, ունենում ենք բնական, համեղ, օգտակար ու լավ մեղր՝ խանութի զիբիլի փոխարեն: Առավել ևս Բելգիայի «կարգ ու կանոնը» չեմ հրամցնում «անկարգ» Հայաստանին:


Քո ասած մեղվագործերիի, բնական, համեղ, օգտակար ու լավ մեղրը բաղադրությունը պարզելու համար հետազոտման երբեվիցե՞ որևե մեկը տված կա՞, խնդրում եմ ճշմարտությունը ասեք: Կարծում եմ,ակումբում չկա: Երևի փորցել են այսպես լավաշի կտոր քցել մեղրի մեջ, որ չորացավ ուրեմն իսկական մեղր է, կամ գդալով մեղրը վերցնել ծորել կրակով այրել որ վառվեց մեղր չէ, և այսպես մի շարք փորցեր ... ...             եթե ասպես անող կա բավական է բավական խնդրում եմ կանգնեք, մի թե կարելի է միշտ այսպես ապռել:
Իմ մորաքրոջ ամուսինը մեղվագործ է ապրում է հայաստանում, գիտեմ ինչպես են մեղրը կեղծում, կարող եմ ասել:
Բոլոր մարդիք ինչ որ բանից անտեղյակ է չկա այտպիսի մարդ , որ ամեն ինչից տեղակ լինի չէմ հասկանում  վատ եմ անում, որ «անկարգ» իմ ազգին հրամցնում եմ: Ուզում եմ իմ ազգը գիտենա ինչն է օգտակար է առողջության համար և առողջ մտածի, որ ազգն՞ է մեզանից լավ: Վատ՞ եմ անում:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իմ մորաքրոջ ամուսինը մեղվագործ է ապրում է հայաստանում, գիտեմ ինչպես են մեղրը կեղծում, կարող եմ ասել:
> Բոլոր մարդիք ինչ որ բանից անտեղյակ է չկա այտպիսի մարդ , որ ամեն ինչից տեղակ լինի չէմ հասկանում  վատ եմ անում, որ «անկարգ» իմ ազգին հրամցնում եմ: Ուզում եմ իմ ազգը գիտենա ինչն է օգտակար է առողջության համար և առողջ մտածի, որ ազգն՞ է մեզանից լավ: Վատ՞ եմ անում:


նեա, շատ էլ լավ ես անում :Wink:  բայց հաշվի առ որ հայ ենք, բոլորս էլ ինչ որ տեղ բարկամադրացիական կապեր ունենք և Հայաստանի պայմաններում կարողանում ենք ձեռք բերել ճիշտ մեղր :Tongue: 

Այդ նույն մորաքրոջդ ամուսինը նաև գիտի անարատ մեղրի ստացման ձևը ու, երբ դու գաս Հայաստան հատատ քեզ կեղծը չի տա ուտես, նման ձևով էլ մեզ մեր բարեկամները կամ այլ ծանոթները չեն տալիս /ամենքս էլ ինչ որ ճանապարհ միշտ գտնում ենք մեր ցանկացածին հասնելու համար/: Երևի հիմա հասկացար ինչ նկատի ունեի երբ ասում էի, որ խանութից բացի կարելի է նաև այլ տեղից ձեռք բերել մեղր, որն առանց պիտակ ու լավը կլինի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հօկի ջան, եթե մի բանից տեղյակ չես, ավելի լավ է խորհուրդ չտաս՝ հակառակ դեպքում ծաղրի առարկա ես դառնալու: Մենք ենք ապրում Հայաստանում ու քեզանից լավ գիտենք, թե լավ մեղրը որտեղ են վաճառում, մասնավորապես գիտենք, որ խանութների մեղրը բնական չէ, դա չեն թաքցնում նույնիսկ վաճառողները, Հայաստանում լավ մեղր գնելու միակ ձևը ծանոթ, վստահելի մեղվաբույծ ունենալն է: Իսկ դու այդ ամենից ԱՆՏԵՂՅԱԿ ես և փորձում ես մեզ խորհուրդ տալ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.01.2010), Chuk (24.01.2010), Էդուարդ_man (25.01.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ մորաքրոջ ամուսինը մեղվագործ է ապրում է հայաստանում, գիտեմ ինչպես են մեղրը կեղծում, կարող եմ ասել:


Ուղղակի, բարեհոգի իմ բարեկամ, քո առաջարկած բելգիական դեղատոմսերը հայկական օրգանիզմը չի ընդունում :Wink:  Դու եղե՞լ ես Հայաստանում :Jpit:  Արի աղքատին խորհուրդ չտանք մրգեր ու բանջարեղեն սննդի մեջ շատ օգտագործել, երբ մարդը հազիվ է հասցնում հացի ու մակարոնի փող աշխատել, ինքն էլ գիտի, որ բանջարեղենը օգտակար է, բայց հարյուր դրամի մակարոնով կարողանում է ընտանիքը կշտացնել: Հայաստանում, եթե ուզում ես լավ մեղր գնել, դա պետք է անել միայն ու միայն մեղվաբույծներից, բայց փորձված, ճշտված մեկից, ում կարելի է վստահել, ազնիվ մարդիկ շատ կան, ցավում եմ, որ Բելգիայում անհատ մեղվաբույծների նկատմամբ վստահություն չկա, մեզ մոտ մեղվաբույծները հիմնականանում ավելի ազնիվ են… Ում լավ մեղր է պետք, իմ հորեղբայրս էլ է լավ մեղվաբույծ :Jpit:  ու ամենակարևորը մեղրը չի կեղծում: Ասեմ, որ մեղվապահները հիմնականում իրենց մեղրը որակի ստուգումների են տանում՝ ոչ այնքան հաճախորդներին ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու, որքան իրենք իրենց համար ստուգելու իրենց մեղրի որակը, այնպես որ այս առումով կարող եք չանհանգստանալ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է չեկերին, որ պետության գանձարանը լցնեն, թող մի երկու մեղվաբույծ էլ առայժմ հարկեր չվճարեն, քանի դեռ խոշոր ֆռուկտները ազնվորեն չեն ներկայացնում իրենց շահույթը ու համապատասխան չափով հարկեր չեն վճարում, մեղվապահների վճարած երկու կոպեկից պետության համար էական բան չի փոխվելու :Wink:

----------

Yeghoyan (24.01.2010), Նարե (25.01.2010), Ուլուանա (24.01.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Առողջության համար օգտակար է. սեքս, ցանկալի է՝ գոնե երկուսով: Համենայն դեպս, բնավորության բազմաթիվ բացասական գծեր հարթելու միջոցով շատ դրական է ազդում շրջակա մարդկանց առողջության վրա:
Ծիծիկ: Ընդունել թարմ վիճակում՝ արտաքին և ներքին: Օգտակար է նյարդային համակարգին, կարգավորում է ճնշումը: Պարունակում է ճարպաթթուներ, հակաօքսիդանտներ, սպիտակուցներ, C և B12 վիտամիններ:
Canabis sativa՝ բնական հակադեպրեսսանտ: Ընդունել պիրոինհալյատիվ կամ հիդրոինհալյատիվ եղանակով: Կարգավորում է նյարդային համակարգի աշխատանքը, բարձրացնում է տրամադրությունը:

----------


## bari hoki

> Հօկի ջան, եթե մի բանից տեղյակ չես, ավելի լավ է խորհուրդ չտաս՝ հակառակ դեպքում ծաղրի առարկա ես դառնալու: Մենք ենք ապրում Հայաստանում ու քեզանից լավ գիտենք, թե լավ մեղրը որտեղ են վաճառում, մասնավորապես գիտենք, որ խանութների մեղրը բնական չէ, դա չեն թաքցնում նույնիսկ վաճառողները, Հայաստանում լավ մեղր գնելու միակ ձևը ծանոթ, վստահելի մեղվաբույծ ունենալն է: Իսկ դու այդ ամենից ԱՆՏԵՂՅԱԿ ես և փորձում ես մեզ խորհուրդ տալ:


Ու ղակի խնդրում եմ, մի անգամ էդ քո ծանոթ, վստահելի մեղվաբույծի մեղրը ստուգել տաս: Բարեկամ, որ փաստ ունենոս կիմանաս ով է անտեղյակ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ու ղակի խնդրում եմ, մի անգամ էդ քո ծանոթ, վստահելի մեղվաբույծի մեղրը ստուգել տաս: Բարեկամ, որ փաստ ունենոս կիմանաս ով է անտեղյակ:


Հոկի ջան ի զարմանք քեզ ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում ապրում են նաև բանիմաց մարդիկ, ովքեր տարբերում են բնականը կեղծից, որակյալը անորակից: Ամեն ինչ չի որ ուտում ենք պետք է փորձարկումների ենթարկել: Եթե ունես բարեկամ մեղվաբույծ, որը պատմել է թե ինչպես են որոշ մարդիկ  մեղր վաճառում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ  մեղվագետ ես  :Smile: , իսկ մենք անտեղյակ, խաբկանքի զոհ:

----------

Chuk (24.01.2010), Կաթիլ (24.01.2010), Նարե (25.01.2010), Շինարար (24.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու ղակի խնդրում եմ, մի անգամ էդ քո ծանոթ, վստահելի մեղվաբույծի մեղրը ստուգել տաս: Բարեկամ, որ փաստ ունենոս կիմանաս ով է անտեղյակ:


Չէ, Հոկի ջան, չեմ տանելու ստուգելու տամ, որովհետև էն համն ու էն օգուտը որը տալիս է, նման փորձությունների տանելու կարիք չի ստեղծում: Բայց մեղրը դեռ ոչինչ, արի քեզ զարմացնեմ:

Ուրեմն միրգն ու բանջարեղենը գնում ենք ոչ թե խանութից, այլ շուկայից, ի դեպ առանց ՀԴՄ կտրոնի, իսկ եթե բախտներս բերում է, որևէ գյուղ ենք գնում, ապա այդ գյուղի բնակիչներից ենք գնում... կամ էլ.. հլը պատկերացրու, ծառից քաղում ու անլվա ուտում ենք  :Shok: 

Հավի ձուն նախընտրում ենք գնել տնականը, այլ ոչ թե խանութից՝ վրան կնիք ունեցողը  :Shok: 

Մի կին կա, բերում մեր բակում մածուն է ծախում ու մածունը... նրանից ենք առնում  :Shok:  Փոխանակ գնանք խանութից առնենք:

Տո էդ հեչ... տնական թոթի օրաղ ա լինում, դա ենք խմում, փոխանակ գնանք պետականն առնենք  :Shok: 

Ու ընդհանրապես մեզնից բելգիացի դուրս չի գա  :Beee:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.01.2010), A.r.p.i. (24.01.2010), CactuSoul (26.01.2010), Fender (24.01.2010), h.s. (25.01.2010), Էդուարդ_man (25.01.2010), Ձայնալար (25.01.2010), Շինարար (24.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (24.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> նեա, շատ էլ լավ ես անում բայց հաշվի առ որ հայ ենք, բոլորս էլ ինչ որ տեղ բարկամադրացիական կապեր ունենք և Հայաստանի պայմաններում կարողանում ենք ձեռք բերել ճիշտ մեղր
> 
> Այդ նույն մորաքրոջդ ամուսինը նաև գիտի անարատ մեղրի ստացման ձևը ու, երբ դու գաս Հայաստան հատատ քեզ կեղծը չի տա ուտես, նման ձևով էլ մեզ մեր բարեկամները կամ այլ ծանոթները չեն տալիս /ամենքս էլ ինչ որ ճանապարհ միշտ գտնում ենք մեր ցանկացածին հասնելու համար/: Երևի հիմա հասկացար ինչ նկատի ունեի երբ ասում էի, որ խանութից բացի կարելի է նաև այլ տեղից ձեռք բերել մեղր, որն առանց պիտակ ու լավը կլինի:


Այո գիտի անարատ մեղրի ստացման ձևը, բայց ձեռնատու չի անարատ ստանալու դեպքում, որովհետև մարդու աշխատանքը չի գնահատվի հայաստանում:
Ամեն տարի 1- ից 2 - ու անգամ գալիս եմ հայրենիք, շատ բաներից տեղյակ եմ գիտեմ հարցնում եմ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Այո գիտի անարատ մեղրի ստացման ձևը, բայց ձեռնատու չի անարատ ստանալու դեպքում, որովհետև մարդու աշխատանքը չի գնահատվի հայաստանում:
> Ամեն տարի 1- ից 2 - ու անգամ գալիս եմ հայրենիք, շատ բաներից տեղյակ եմ գիտեմ հարցնում եմ:


  Ամեն դեպքում Հայաստանում բնակվողները ավելի լավ գիտեն, քան  տարին 1-2 անգամ հյուրի կարգավիճակով  այցելող արդեն օտարերկյա հայերը:

----------


## bari hoki

> Չէ, Հոկի ջան, չեմ տանելու ստուգելու տամ, որովհետև էն համն ու էն օգուտը որը տալիս է, նման փորձությունների տանելու կարիք չի ստեղծում: Բայց մեղրը դեռ ոչինչ, արի քեզ զարմացնեմ:
> 
> Ուրեմն միրգն ու բանջարեղենը գնում ենք ոչ թե խանութից, այլ շուկայից, ի դեպ առանց ՀԴՄ կտրոնի, իսկ եթե բախտներս բերում է, որևէ գյուղ ենք գնում, ապա այդ գյուղի բնակիչներից ենք գնում... կամ էլ.. հլը պատկերացրու, ծառից քաղում ու անլվա ուտում ենք 
> 
> Հավի ձուն նախընտրում ենք գնել տնականը, այլ ոչ թե խանութից՝ վրան կնիք ունեցողը 
> 
> Մի կին կա, բերում մեր բակում մածուն է ծախում ու մածունը... նրանից ենք առնում  Փոխանակ գնանք խանութից առնենք:
> 
> Տո էդ հեչ... տնական թոթի օրաղ ա լինում, դա ենք խմում, փոխանակ գնանք պետականն առնենք 
> ...


Քաննի որ խոսքը գնում է առողջությունից իսկապես զարմացա, Chuk ջան բարեկամ ես էլ փորձեմ զարմացնել:
Հայրենիքիս մրգի ու բանջարեղենի համար խոսք չունեմ:
Քո ասած տնական հավին ինչ պատահի կերակրում են, մի քանի բան նշեմ օրինակ Սևանի շրջանում նեխված ձուկ, որ մնացել է չէն կարողացե վաճառեն, տունը օգտագործաց սննդի ավելցուկը  բնականաբար այդ  հավկիթը պիտանի չէ:
Մենք հաստատ չգիտենք այդ կինը կամ գյուղացին կովի կուրցքը կամ իր ձեռքերը լվացել է նախորոք կովին կթելուց, կամ այդ կովը արդյոք առողջ է: Հիշեցնեմ կաթը տնական պայմանում եռացնելուց ինչ որ բջիջ է որդ է կներեք չգիտեմ չի սատկում, բնականաբար այդ կաթը պիտանի չէ:
Ընդհանրապես պետ էլ չէ բելգիացի դուր գա, եկեք պազապես ունենանք առողջ մտածելակերպ և գիտենանք ինչպես առողջ սնվել:
Chuk բարեկամ խնդրում եմ , էդ տեսակ խորհուրդ մի տուր մարդկանց:

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդհանրապես պետ էլ չէ բելգիացի դուր գա, *եկեք պազապես ունենանք առողջ մտածելակերպ* և գիտենանք ինչպես առողջ սնվել:
> Chuk բարեկամ խնդրում եմ , էդ տեսակ խորհուրդ մի տուր մարդկանց:


Թավով ընգծածս ճշմարտացի հատվածը ուրախությամբ ընդգծում ու ամենքին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս վստահելի տնական տարբերակները ձեռք բերել կարողանալու դեպքում աներկբա անել այդպես՝ չլսելով մեր երոպոս բարեկամներին: Բնավ չեմ կասկածում այդ եվրոպոս բարեկամների բարի կամքին ու բարի ցանկություններին, ցավով արձանագրելով, որ նրանք մոլորյալ են և մեզ ուղորդում են կեղծ արժեքների ուղղությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Բայց այունամենայնիվ մեր բելգիացի բարեկամի աչքերը փոքր ինչ բացելու համար նշեմ, որ Հայաստանյան իրականությունից կտրված այդ այրը բնավ չգիտի, որ մեր սննդամթերք արտադրող կազմակերպություններին վստահելու այնքան հիմք չունենք, որ իմանանք, թե որտեղ մաքրության ինչքան են հետևում, որտեղ արհեստական կամ նեխած սնունդով կենդանիներին ինչքան են կերակրում և այլն: Էլ չասած բազում արհեստական սնունդներով վերջնական արդյունքի փչացումը և այլն, և այլն, և այլն: Այլ կերպ ասած, եթե տեղյակ չես, բարեկամս, մի խոսիր, հետևիր քեզ տրվող բարի ու ճշմարտացի խորհուրդներին, մի դիր քեզ բանական մարդկանց կշեռքի ծաղրանքի նժարի վրա:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Քաննի որ խոսքը գնում է առողջությունից իսկապես զարմացա, Chuk ջան բարեկամ ես էլ փորձեմ զարմացնել:
> Հայրենիքիս մրգի ու բանջարեղենի համար խոսք չունեմ:
> Քո ասած *տնական հավին ինչ պատահի կերակրում են*, մի քանի բան նշեմ օրինակ Սևանի շրջանում նեխված ձուկ, որ մնացել է չէն կարողացե վաճառեն, տունը օգտագործաց սննդի ավելցուկը  բնականաբար այդ  հավկիթը պիտանի չէ:
> Մենք հաստատ չգիտենք այդ կինը կամ գյուղացին *կովի կուրցքը կամ իր ձեռքերը լվացել է նախորոք կովին կթելուց*, կամ այդ կովը արդյոք առողջ է: Հիշեցնեմ կաթը տնական պայմանում եռացնելուց ինչ որ բջիջ է որդ է կներեք չգիտեմ չի սատկում, բնականաբար այդ կաթը պիտանի չէ:
> Ընդհանրապես պետ էլ չէ բելգիացի դուր գա, եկեք պազապես ունենանք առողջ մտածելակերպ և գիտենանք ինչպես առողջ սնվել:
> Chuk բարեկամ խնդրում եմ , էդ տեսակ խորհուրդ մի տուր մարդկանց:


 Շատ կներես ընկեր ջան, բայց ի՞նչ գիտես որ ձու կամ կաթ արտադրող ընկերությունները տենց վստահելի են: Դու ընդհանրապես տեղյակ ես ասենք ոնց են ստանում թթվասերը արտադրության մեջ: Դու ընդհանրապես գիտես որ վաճառվող բնական հյութերը ընդհանրապես էլ բնական չեն: Դու գիտես, որ այդ հարուր տակ պաստերզացված, զտված սնունդը ուղակի զիբիլ է : Ըստ քեզ ինչու՞ է մարդկանց առողջությունը գնալով վատանում- դա զտված այսպես ասած մաքրազերծված սննդամթերքի արդյունքն է: Այն ժամանակներում երբ մարդիկ ավելի շատ բնական էին սնվում ավելի առողջ էին:

----------

bari hoki (25.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> Շատ կներես ընկեր ջան, բայց ի՞նչ գիտես որ ձու կամ կաթ արտադրող ընկերությունները տենց վստահելի են: Դու ընդհանրապես տեղյակ ես ասենք ոնց են ստանում թթվասերը արտադրության մեջ: Դու ընդհանրապես գիտես որ վաճառվող բնական հյութերը ընդհանրապես էլ բնական չեն: Դու գիտես, որ այդ հարուր տակ պաստերզացված, զտված սնունդը ուղակի զիբիլ է : Ըստ քեզ ինչու՞ է մարդկանց առողջությունը գնալով վատանում- դա զտված այսպես ասած մաքրազերծված սննդամթերքի արդյունքն է: Այն ժամանակներում երբ մարդիկ ավելի շատ բնական էին սնվում ավելի առողջ էին:


Բարեկամ շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ հարցրեցիր, հաճույքով կպատասխանեմ:
Ես չեմ ասում հայաստանում խանութից գնած մթերքը վստահելի կամ սննդարար է: Ես ասում եմ, որ հայաստանի խանութներից ինչպիսի պահանջարք կա նմանապես էլ մատուցում կա:
Ես ասում եմ, որ եթե հայաստանի «քաղաքածին» խանութում վաճառվող  որեվիցե սննդամթերքի վրայի պիտակին չի վստահում, կարող է տվյալ մթերքը տանել փորցաքնության և եթե չի համապատասխանում պիտակի գրածին կարող է բողոքի և վարցադրվի եթե ունի իհակե տվյալ խանութի կտրոն: Եթե բոլորը այսպես վարվեն նման խաբեբա երևույթ չի լինի: Պիտակի վրա Պարտադիր նշված Պետք է լինի, թե տվյալ մթեքը լռիվ բնական է թե ոչ, կամ արդյոք պարնակում է քիմյական նյութեր:
Խնդրում եմ ուրշ բաներ չմտածեկ ես սա ասում եմ իմ ազգը գիտենա ինչպես առողջ սնվել:
Օրինակ այստեղ բնական առողջարար սննդի վրա կա այս գրածը    «ik kies bewust»:
http://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=h...ed=0CBoQ9QEwAw

----------


## Շինարար

> Բարեկամ շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ հարցրեցիր, հաճույքով կպատասխանեմ:
> Ես չեմ ասում հայաստանում խանութից գնած մթերքը վստահելի կամ սննդարար է: Ես ասում եմ, որ հայաստանի խանութներից ինչպիսի պահանջարք կա նմանապես էլ մատուցում կա:
> Ես ասում եմ, որ եթե հայաստանի «քաղաքածին» խանութում վաճառվող  որեվիցե սննդամթերքի վրայի պիտակին չի վստահում, կարող է տվյալ մթերքը տանել փորցաքնության և եթե չի համապատասխանում պիտակի գրածին կարող է բողոքի և վարցադրվի եթե ունի իհակե տվյալ խանութի կտրոն: Եթե բոլորը այսպես վարվեն նման խաբեբա երևույթ չի լինի: Պիտակի վրա Պարտադիր նշված Պետք է լինի, թե տվյալ մթեքը լռիվ բնական է թե ոչ, կամ արդյոք պարնակում է քիմյական նյութեր:
> Խնդրում եմ ուրշ բաներ չմտածեկ ես սա ասում եմ իմ ազգը գիտենա ինչպես առողջ սնվել:
> Օրինակ այստեղ բնական առողջարար սննդի վրա կա այս գրածը    ik kies bewust:
> http://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=h...ed=0CBoQ9QEwAw


Էհ, եղբայր, եկար, հոգիներս պղտորեցիր քո այդ բելգիական ik kies bewust-ով, մեզ համար դարերով ապրում էինք մեր կովերի անմաքուր կրծքի կաթ խմելով, հավի  ձու գնելիս ծրտոտը նախընտրելով` որպես տնականության երաշխիք, աթարի մեջ հողից նոր հանված կարտոֆիլ կլեպով խորովելով ու  այդպես աթարոտ, կիսակլպել տաք-տաք ուտելով, չգիտեմ լվացած, թե անլվա ձեռքերով փաթաթած տնական մոթալի պանիր ուտելով, հիմա սկսեցի անհանգստանալ, մանավանդ տատս ութսունհինգ, տատիս քույրն էլ իննսուներկու տարեկան են, շատ եմ անհանգստանում իրանց համար, անվստահելի սնունդ չուտեն, մեծ կանայք են, տան՝ առողջությունները փչացնեն :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.01.2010), CactuSoul (26.01.2010), Chuk (26.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (29.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> Էհ, եղբայր, եկար, հոգիներս պղտորեցիր քո այդ բելգիական ik kies bewust-ով, մեզ համար դարերով ապրում էինք մեր կովերի անմաքուր կրծքի կաթ խմելով, հավի  ձու գնելիս ծրտոտը նախընտրելով` որպես տնականության երաշխիք, աթարի մեջ հողից նոր հանված կարտոֆիլ կլեպով խորովելով ու  այդպես աթարոտ, կիսակլպել տաք-տաք ուտելով, չգիտեմ լվացած, թե անլվա ձեռքերով փաթաթած տնական մոթալի պանիր ուտելով, հիմա սկսեցի անհանգստանալ, մանավանդ տատս ութսունհինգ, տատիս քույրն էլ իննսուներկու տարեկան են, շատ եմ անհանգստանում իրանց համար, անվստահելի սնունդ չուտեն, մեծ կանայք են, տան՝ առողջությունները փչացնեն


Բարեկամ ունես ազատ ընտրելու ցանգություն: Թե որը ուզում ես ընտռես ոչ ոք չի կարող բռնանալ: Ցանգանում եմ առողջ ապռեք օգտակար է:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Բարեկամ շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ հարցրեցիր, հաճույքով կպատասխանեմ:
> Ես չեմ ասում հայաստանում խանութից գնած մթերքը վստահելի կամ սննդարար է: Ես ասում եմ, որ հայաստանի խանութներից ինչպիսի պահանջարք կա նմանապես էլ մատուցում կա:
> Ես ասում եմ, որ եթե հայաստանի «քաղաքածին» խանութում վաճառվող  որեվիցե սննդամթերքի վրայի պիտակին չի վստահում, կարող է տվյալ մթերքը տանել փորցաքնության և եթե չի համապատասխանում պիտակի գրածին կարող է բողոքի և վարցադրվի եթե ունի իհակե տվյալ խանութի կտրոն: Եթե բոլորը այսպես վարվեն նման խաբեբա երևույթ չի լինի: Պիտակի վրա Պարտադիր նշված Պետք է լինի, թե տվյալ մթեքը լռիվ բնական է թե ոչ, կամ արդյոք պարնակում է քիմյական նյութեր:
> Խնդրում եմ ուրշ բաներ չմտածեկ ես սա ասում եմ իմ ազգը գիտենա ինչպես առողջ սնվել:
> Օրինակ այստեղ բնական առողջարար սննդի վրա կա այս գրածը    «ik kies bewust»:
> http://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=h...ed=0CBoQ9QEwAw


 Բարեկամս շատ ուրախ եմ որ ձեզ մոտ Բելգիայում կարող էք տանել վատ սնունդը փորձաքննության ու դեռ մի հատ էլ դատի տալ ու գումար շահել: Իսկապես շատ ուրախ եմ ձեզ համար, բայց մեզ մոտ ցավոք նման բան չկա՝ ես թթված խմորեղենը տանում եմ խանութ հետ տալու քիչա մնում գլխիս տան ու համոզում են որ փչացած չի չեն ուզում վերցնել: Նենց որ ընկերս տարբերությունը շատ մեծ է, դրա համար էլ մենք տարբեր լեզուներով ենք խոսում: Պարզ է թե ինչու դուք մեզ չեք հասկանում : Բայց ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն մտահոգության համար:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Ճիշտն ասած, հիիենայի բոլոր կանոններին հետևելն էլ  /միայն լվացված, պաստերիզացված սնունդ ևն օգտագործելը/ մի բան չի. օրգանիզմը ընդհանրապես մոռանում է, որ տարբեր միկրոբներին սպանելու ու հիվանդությունների դեմ պայքարելու ունակություն ունի: Իսկ ինքը ունի', ու պետք է մեկ-մեկ էլ հիշեցնել դրա մասին)))))

----------


## erexa

> Ահա մի շատ կարևոր բանջարեղեն մեր առողջության համար
> 
> 
> *Գազար* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Բաղադրությունը: Ջուր 87%, ածխաջրեր 8,5-9% , ճարպեր 0,2%,  աղեր՝ 1-1,2% , բջջանյութ՝1,3-1,5%,  0,64մգ երկաթ , վիտամիններ՝ A 6,3մգ  , 5մգ C, 0,1-0,7 մգ B նաև D,E, H, K, ամինաձձւընէ«շ կա«ւտինշ ֆւսֆւ« կալիում մանգան .  և այլ տարրեր :_
> ...


Նշեմ որ գազարն այդքան էլ օգտակար չէ,  խորհուրդ չէի տա այն ուտել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նշեմ որ գազարն այդքան էլ օգտակար չէ,  խորհուրդ չէի տա այն ուտել:


Նշեմ, որ գազարը շատ օգտակար է: Խորհուրդ կտայի ուտել:

----------

Amaru (17.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010), melancholia (10.09.2012), Rammstein (17.10.2010), Մանուլ (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (10.09.2012)

----------


## dvgray

հիմա խոսում են բրուկլի մասին, որ հրաշագործ բան է: հավատանք՞  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> հիմա խոսում են բրուկլի մասին, որ հրաշագործ բան է: հավատանք՞


բրուկլն ի՞նչ ա, բրոկոլլի՞ն:

----------


## erexa

> Նշեմ, որ գազարը շատ օգտակար է: Խորհուրդ կտայի ուտել:


Եթե շատ օգտակար է, ապա ինչու  իմ ծանոթ բժիշկը միայն երիտասարդներին է թույլ տալիս  ուտել ,այլ ոչ մեծերին ենթադրենք 50 տարեկաններին, ուրեմն այդքան էլ օգտակար չէ:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նշեմ որ գազարն *այդքան էլ* օգտակար չէ,  *խորհուրդ չէի տա* այն ուտել:





> Եթե շատ օգտակար է, ապա ինչու  իմ ծանոթ բժիշկը միայն երիտասարդներին է թույլ տալիս  ուտել ,այլ ոչ մեծերին ենթադրենք 50 տարեկաններին, ուրեմն այդքան էլ օգտակար չէ:


Շատ հետաքրքիր տրամաբանություն է՝ ինչ-որ բան *այնքան էլ օգտակար չէ. խորհուրդ չի տրվում ուտել*  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: ։
Ես այնպե՜ս եմ ուզում հավատալ, որ դու միայն *շատ օգտակար* բաներ ես ուտում...
Համ էլ Ակումբում դեռևս 50 տարեկաններն այնքան էլ շատ չեն  :Tongue: ։ Ժողովուրդ, հանգիստ կերեք գազար, այն ձեզ դեռևս օգտակար է...  :Wink:

----------

Albus (17.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010), melancholia (10.09.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե շատ օգտակար է, ապա ինչու  իմ ծանոթ բժիշկը միայն երիտասարդներին է թույլ տալիս  ուտել ,այլ ոչ մեծերին ենթադրենք 50 տարեկաններին, ուրեմն այդքան էլ օգտակար չէ:


Ենթադրում եմ, որ ինքը մեծերին չի սիրում  :Think:

----------

Freeman (17.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010), melancholia (10.09.2012), Moonwalker (17.10.2010), Rammstein (17.10.2010), VisTolog (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Ենթադրում եմ, որ ինքը մեծերին չի սիրում


 սխալ ենթադրություն արեցիք:

----------


## Adriano

> Նշեմ որ գազարն այդքան էլ օգտակար չէ,  խորհուրդ չէի տա այն ուտել:


Ես ահագին կարդացի ձեր գրած մտքերը և տեսա մի բան, որ տրվում են միանշանակ խորհուրդներ: Հետևապես առաջանում է հարց.
Արդյոք գազարը վնասակար է բոլորի համար, թե կան որոշակի հիվանդության տեր մարդիկ, որոնց իսկապես խստիվ արգելվում է գազարը?
Եթե կան , ապա ինչպիսի հիվանդությունների դեպքում է արգելված?

----------


## erexa

> Ես ահագին կարդացի ձեր գրած մտքերը և տեսա մի բան, որ տրվում են միանշանակ խորհուրդներ: Հետևապես առաջանում է հարց.
> Արդյոք գազարը վնասակար է բոլորի համար, թե կան որոշակի հիվանդության տեր մարդիկ, որոնց իսկապես խստիվ արգելվում է գազարը?
> Եթե կան , ապա ինչպիսի հիվանդությունների դեպքում է արգելված?



Գազարը վնասակար չէ երիտասարդների համար, որոնք առողջական խնդիրներ չունեն:Այն վնասակար է մեծերի համար կապ չունի առողջական խնդիրներ ունեն թե ոչ, իսկ այն մարդիկ որոնք առողջական  խնդիրներ կամ ինչ որ հիվադություններ ունեն ապահովության համար  ես անձամբ խորհուրդ  չէի տա գազար ուտել:

----------

Adriano (17.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Գազարը վնասակար չէ երիտասարդների համար, որոնք առողջական խնդիրներ չունեն:Այն վնասակար է մեծերի համար կապ չունի առողջական խնդիրներ ունեն թե ոչ, իսկ այն մարդիկ որոնք առողջական  խնդիրներ կամ ինչ որ հիվադություններ ունեն ապահովության համար  ես անձամբ խորհուրդ  չէի տա գազար ուտել:


այ բալամ էտ ո՞վ ասեց:

 Դուք բժիշկ ե՞ք: Եթե այո ուրեմն ցանկացած խորհուրդ տալուց աշխատեք հիմնավորված պատճառներ բերեք: Իսկ եթե ոչ ուրեմն ով է ձեզ կներեք իրավունք տվել նման անպատասխանատու հայտարարությունների: Իսկ գուցե ավելի մանրամասն բացատրեք ու կարծում եմ ակումբի խելացի մասսան հաստատ կհասկանա:

----------

Ariadna (17.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010), melancholia (10.09.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), VisTolog (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե շատ օգտակար է, ապա ինչու  իմ ծանոթ բժիշկը միայն երիտասարդներին է թույլ տալիս  ուտել ,այլ ոչ մեծերին ենթադրենք 50 տարեկաններին, ուրեմն այդքան էլ օգտակար չէ:


Էրեխա ջան, ամեն դեպքում, փառք Աստծո, քեզ ծանոթ բժիշկը քեզնից մի քիչ ավելի խելացի է: Խնդրում եմ էլի, այլևս նրա փայլուն մտքերն էստեղ չգրես: Դու գրում ես առանց հասկանալու, մարդիկ բան չեն հասկանում: Ավելորդ ահաբեկում ես մարդկանց: 




> Ես ահագին կարդացի ձեր գրած մտքերը և տեսա մի բան, որ տրվում են միանշանակ խորհուրդներ: Հետևապես առաջանում է հարց.
> Արդյոք գազարը վնասակար է բոլորի համար, թե կան որոշակի հիվանդության տեր մարդիկ, որոնց իսկապես խստիվ արգելվում է գազարը?
> Եթե կան , ապա ինչպիսի հիվանդությունների դեպքում է արգելված?


Բացատրեմ. գազարը, բացի նրանից, որ օգտակար նյութեր է պարունակում (բետա-կարոտին, ինչպես նշեց Magic-ը, թաղանթանյութ և այլն), վնասակար ազդեցություն էլ ունի, բայց ոչ այնպես, ինչպես մեր բալիկն է ներկայացնում: Գազարն արյունը խտացնելու հատկություն ունի: Մեծահասակների մոտ հաճախ խնդիրներ են լինում արյան գերմակարդելիության հետ կապված: Դրա համար ովքեր ունեն այդ խնդիրները, խորհուրդ չի տրվում գազար ուտել, բայց ոչ այնպես, որ դա ընդհանրապես հակացուցված է: Ուղղակի ավելի լավ է չուտել, էդքան բան:

----------

Adriano (17.10.2010), Ariadna (17.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010), melancholia (10.09.2012), Rammstein (17.10.2010), VisTolog (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Էրեխա ջան, ամեն դեպքում, փառք Աստծո, քեզ ծանոթ բժիշկը քեզնից մի քիչ ավելի խելացի է: Խնդրում եմ էլի, այլևս նրա փայլուն մտքերն էստեղ չգրես: Դու գրում ես առանց հասկանալու, մարդիկ բան չեն հասկանում: Ավելորդ ահաբեկում ես մարդկանց:




Էն ինչի մասին դու դեռ չես լսել կամ չգիտես դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ գրածները սուտ են կամ հորինված:

----------


## VisTolog

> Գազարը վնասակար չէ երիտասարդների համար, որոնք առողջական խնդիրներ չունեն:Այն վնասակար է մեծերի համար կապ չունի առողջական խնդիրներ ունեն թե ոչ, իսկ այն մարդիկ որոնք առողջական  խնդիրներ կամ ինչ որ հիվադություններ ունեն ապահովության համար  ես անձամբ խորհուրդ  չէի տա գազար ուտել:


Լավ բա ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաս ուտենք, բժշկական գիտությունների թեկնածու ջան: Հեղափոխություն ես անում բժշկության մեջ հա՞: :Jpit:  Թե ուտելն էլ ա վնաս: :LOL:

----------


## erexa

> Բացատրեմ. գազարը, բացի նրանից, որ օգտակար նյութեր է պարունակում (բետա-կարոտին,




Հենց այդ բետա-կարոտինը օգտակար չի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:29 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:24 ----------




> Լավ բա ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաս ուտենք, բժշկական գիտությունների թեկնածու ջան: Հեղափոխություն ես անում բժշկության մեջ հա՞: Թե ուտելն էլ ա վնաս:


Հա, որոշել եմ հեղափոխություն անեմ:   :Jpit:  Հարցեր բժիշկներ 48-րդ էջում նայի գրել եմ էնտեղ կտեսնես:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Երեխա ջան երեւի դու ինձ ուզում ես հասցնես ինքնասպանության,ամեն անգամ կարդալուց քո գրածները մոտս Կառվալոլի սրվակ եմ պահում, :LOL: 



> Հենց այդ բետա-կարոտինը օգտակար չի


Հենց այդ բետտա-կարոտինը անհրաժեշտ է մարդու համար,նա հանդիսանում Ա վիտամինի պրովիտամին,ի դեպ մասուրը,եմիշը,ծիրանը եւ տարբեր բանջարեղեններ նույնպես պարունակում են մեծ քանակությամբ կարոտին,հանկարց չուտես!!!նա շատ ուժեղ անտիօքսիդանտ է,հանդիսանում է իմունային համակարգը ուժեղացնող եւ նաեւ ունի ադապտոգեն հատկություն,մեծահասակների օրգանիզմի պահանջը օրեկան 5մգ է,երկար ընդունման դեպքում ոչ մի կողմնակի էֆֆեկտ չունի,Կարոտինը պաշպանում է մեր ԴՆԹ-ն ու ՌՆԹ-ն ազատ ռադիկալների քայքայիչ հետեւանքներից,դրանով ուժեղացնում է իմունիտետը:

----------

melancholia (10.09.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), VisTolog (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Երեխա ջան երեւի դու ինձ ուզում ես հասցնես ինքնասպանության,ամեն անգամ կարդալուց քո գրածները մոտս Կառվալոլի սրվակ եմ պահում,:


Դուք իմ որ գրածների հետ համաձայն չեք?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն ինչի մասին դու դեռ չես լսել կամ չգիտես դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ գրածները սուտ են կամ հորինված:


Լսել եմ: Իմ ամեն մի լսած հալած յուղի տեղ չեմ ընդունում:




> Հենց այդ բետա-կարոտինը օգտակար չի:
> Հա, որոշել եմ հեղափոխություն անեմ:   Հարցեր բժիշկներ 48-րդ էջում նայի գրել եմ էնտեղ կտեսնես:


Ես գնացի քցվելու, ուրիշ ճար չունեմ: Հեղափոխություն... սաղ ակումբցիներին էն աշխարհ ուղարկելով:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:37 ----------




> Երեխա ջան երեւի դու ինձ ուզում ես հասցնես ինքնասպանության,ամեն անգամ կարդալուց քո գրածները մոտս Կառվալոլի սրվակ եմ պահում,
> 
> Հենց այդ բետտա-կարոտինը անհրաժեշտ է մարդու համար,նա հանդիսանում Ա վիտամինի պրովիտամին,ի դեպ մասուրը,եմիշը,ծիրանը եւ տարբեր բանջարեղեններ նույնպես պարունակում են մեծ քանակությամբ կարոտին,հանկարց չուտես!!!նա շատ ուժեղ անտիօքսիդանտ է,հանդիսանում է իմունային համակարգը ուժեղացնող եւ նաեւ ունի ադապտոգեն հատկություն,մեծահասակների օրգանիզմի պահանջը օրեկան 5մգ է,երկար ընդունման դեպքում ոչ մի կողմնակի էֆֆեկտ չունի,Կարոտինը պաշպանում է մեր ԴՆԹ-ն ու ՌՆԹ-ն ազատ ռադիկալների քայքայիչ հետեւանքներից,դրանով ուժեղացնում է իմունիտետը:


Արի միասին ինքնասպան լինենք  :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010), melancholia (10.09.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Թե ուտելն էլ ա վնաս:


Վիստ ջան, դու ինչի՞ց ես խաբար… Ուտելը իհարկե վնաս ա (դե բացի մրգերից, էլի)… Տո նույնիսկ շնչելն ա վնաս ու ի տարբերություն erexa-ի ես գիտական հիմնավորում կարամ բերեմ: Հիվանդությունների ահռելի մասը փոխանցվում են օդակաթիլային ճանապարհով, մենք չգիտենք, թե ինչ ենք շնչում: Որ հենց հիմա նստածդ սենյակից մի սրվակ օդ վերցնես ու տանես անալիզ անես, գիտե՞ս ինչ գել ու գազան կհայտնաբերվի դրա մեջ: Էլ չասեմ մեքենաների արտանետումները, հարեւանի սիգարետի ծուխը, մյուս հարեւանի ժարիտ արած սմբուկի նողկալի հոտը…  :Diablo:  Նենց որ խորհուրդ չի տրվում շնչել… ու փորձվեք ասեք, թե տկլոր խոսքեր եմ ասում:  :Angry2:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (18.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Կակտուսի հյութը ամեն օր մի ճաշի գդալ,ցանկալի է առավոտյան,շատ օգտակար է տեսողության համար,նախապես ասեմ,որ այդքան էլ համով չէ այդ հյութը


Էս ինչ տեղին հանդիպեցի այս գրառմանը:  :Jpit:  Մի քանի օր առաջ կակտուսiս համտեսել եմ: Տհաճ համ չունի ու հաճույքով ուտվում է:  :Smile:  Խորհուրդ չեմ տա կրկնել իմ փորձը, քանի որ տեղեկություն չունեմ կակտուսի տեսակների ու թունավորում առաջացնելու հավանականության մասին:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> *Եղինջ* (կոնկրետ դեղատոմսեր)
> ...
> *5. Եղինջի չոր տերևներից թուրմ*
> 1թ.գ լցնել 1բաժակ եռացրած ջրի մեջ թողնել 1 ժամ: Այս թուրմով թրջել գլուխը լվանալուց հետո և թեթև շփել, բայց չլվանալ: Այս պրոցեսը կատարել յուրաքանչյուր շաբաթ: Բւոժման կուրսը թևում է մի քանի ամիս:
> ...


Դատարկ ջան, մոռացել ես գրել, թե սա ինչի՞ համար է: :Think:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Դատարկ ջան, մոռացել ես գրել, թե սա ինչի՞ համար է:


մազերի  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> մազերի


Իսկ մազերի ինչի՞: Ինչի՞ դեմ ու կողմ է:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Իսկ մազերի ինչի՞: Ինչի՞ դեմ ու կողմ է:


ուղղակի լսել եմ, որ եղինջը մազերին օգտակար ա  :Blush:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> ուղղակի լսել եմ, որ եղինջը մազերին օգտակար ա


Դե հա, սովորաբար ամեն մեկս էլ էդ տեսքով ենք լսում օգտակարության մասին: Սրտին օգտակար, լյարդին և այլն, բայց կոնկրետ ասենք ո՞ր հիվանդության դեմ է կամ ի՞նչն է խթանում, տեղյակ չենք: Ուղղակի էդքանը ես էլ էի լսել, եղինջը հավաքել էի, չորացրել, հետո մոռացել էի կիրառման ձևն ու նպատակը:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Տեսանյութում պարզաբանվում է, թե բանջարեղենի որ տեսակներն են ամենա*հակաքաղցկեղայինը*։ Արժե նայել և հաշվի առնել, հատկապես որ դժվար չի.  :Smile:

----------

ivy (04.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ան, շատ լավ տեսանյութ էր: Սխտորի ու սոխի օգտակար հատկությունների մասին գիտեի, բայց չգիտեի, որ կոնկրետ էդ աստիճանի հակաքաղցկեղային են:
Բազուկն էլ ինձ համար բացահայտում էր. ընդհանրապես չեմ օգտագործում, բայց երևի արժի փոխել վերաբերմունքը:  :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ ավելի շատ սպանախ է պետք օգտագործել...

Մի խոսքով, ահագին բան իմացա, շնորհակալություն:  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (04.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ավելի հարմար թեմա չգտա. էստեղ կգրեմ:

Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքրում է սննդի և առողջության կապը, մասնավորապես այն, թե ինչպես կարելի է սննդի շնորհիվ ավելի առողջ լինել և կանխարգելել հիվանդությունները, ապա խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հետևել Կուրսերայի հետևյալ դասընթացին: Կոչվում է "Nutrition for Health Promotion and Disease Prevention":
Կուրսին գրանցվելը ընդամենը մի քայլ է, և եթե ժամանակ չկա «սովորելու», ապա կարելի է ուղղակի նայել դասախոսությունները (կամ դրանցից միայն մի քանիսը)՝ առանց որևէ տնային առաջադրանք կատարելու:

----------

Arpine (04.07.2013)

----------

